# Official PW2 Watch Thread



## bordercollielady

Well its less than a week away and now I'm getting excited.. Keep looking for a PW2 watch topic and figured I would start one  myself.  Is there another one somewhere?

So mine will be WIFI only without Ads.. Est deliver date = Oct 1  so I should have it in my little hands this time next week!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Well its less than a week away and now I'm getting excited.. Keep looking for a PW2 watch topic and figured I would start one myself. Is there another one somewhere?


You're the first to start one, so I guess this is it! 

I ordered with Wifi and SO's. . . . I used Prime shipping and paid for 1 day. Delivery estimate is Oct 1 by 8:00 p.m. Still shows 'not yet shipped'

I anticipate we'll start seeing status changes on Friday at the earliest.


----------



## booklover888

I ordered wifi+SO's.

My estimate is Wednesday, October 2, 2013 but I anticipate it will be here the 1st.


----------



## KindleGirl

I ordered wifi with SO and it's due Oct.1!! Getting excited...it's been a year without kindle watch!


----------



## teralpar

WiFi w/o SO due Oct 2! I'm hoping they ship a day early like they've done for some of the previous Kindle releases.


----------



## jlee745

WiFi w/o SO due Oct 2! This is my first paperwhite and I'm so excited!.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

WiFi  with SOs.

I'm a happy girl....

Pssst, bordercollielady--you can change your title if you want to the "Official PW2 Watch Thread" or something, if you want!

Betsy


----------



## kansaskyle

I caved...  WI-FI w/ Special Offers due Oct 1st.

My daughter broke her K3, so I caved and bought a new PW2 for myself so I can pass my current PW down.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kansaskyle said:


> I caved... WI-FI w/ Special Offers due Oct 1st.
> 
> My daughter broke her K3, so I caved and bought a new PW2 for myself so I can pass my current PW down.


You're such a good mom! 

Betsy


----------



## Jen200

I ordered the PW2 wifi w/o SO's and upgraded to Prime 1-day shipping with delivery on Oct. 1.


----------



## Meemo

PW2 wifi w/SO - upgraded to one-day shipping so it'll get here on my birthday!    And yep, I'm excited.  My back-only covers are already here and waiting.  (Not to mention the Vera Bradley cover I'd scored before I saw them for $12.)


----------



## bordercollielady

Thread name updated!


----------



## kansaskyle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're such a good mom!


Thanks! I'm the Dad though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kansaskyle said:


> Thanks! I'm the Dad though.


Oops!!! Can I blame on excitement from the new Fire announcement?

Betsy


----------



## loonlover

PW2 + SO due to be delivered 10/1.  It will be my first PW so I'm really excited.


----------



## Sunnie

wifi with SO's, and I can excel at delayed gratification by getting the free shipping.  

got my custom skin, and my Oberon should arrive tomorrow.  Then I'll be all ready!


----------



## Okkoto86

I'm in for a WiFi + SO myself, payed for overnight so it says the 1st.  I haven't actually had a kindle in awhile my dads kindle broke so I gave him mine, been reading on the ipad mini.  I didn't like the first paperwhite because of the light, but it looks like amazon fixed the things that annoyed me, does anyone know if you can actually turn the light all the way off on the new one?


----------



## lindnet

I think you still can't turn the light all the way off.

I got my new Oberon sleeve last week and have been stretching it out in anticipation of my new PW that will arrive on Oct 1.  I can't wait.....and I hope it comes early!!


----------



## Toby

Wifi with SO. Arrival on 10/2. Prime Free Shipping. 1 week today. I got a green RooCase to put on this one. I have a pink Roocase on my PW1. I also have a black Roocase.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Wifi with SO. Due Oct.2. My first PW also. Wouldn't bother any if it came early!


----------



## BK

Wifi w/ SO, free Prime shipping, so Oct. 2 is expected delivery date. My first PW, too. I gave my K2 to my 84-year-old mother and have been reading on my iPad. It will be nice to have a dedicated reader again and I'm most excited about X-ray and vocabulary builder.

Got my aqua August Lion cover today -- pretty! Can't believe how tiny the PW must be. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## lindnet

Am I the only person who checked today to see if it shipped yet?


----------



## jlee745

I DID and while I was there I changed to one day shipping .
Has anyone noticed this at the top of the order:
Delivery estimate: September 20, 2013 - October 1, 2013


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jlee745 said:


> I DID and while I was there I changed to one day shipping .
> Has anyone noticed this at the top of the order:
> Delivery estimate: September 20, 2013 - October 1, 2013


I just did when I saw this thread. 

Mine says Tuesday Oct 1 by 8 p.m. I'm using Prime and paid the extra for 1 day shipping.

I _will_ be home all day Tuesday. . . . have a class on Monday, but I won't be upset if I come home from class and a miracle has occurred and my PW is there waiting for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> I DID and while I was there I changed to one day shipping .
> Has anyone noticed this at the top of the order:
> Delivery estimate: September 20, 2013 - October 1, 2013


*checks bushes to see if it was delivered on Sep 20*

I think it's too late for it to be delivered by Sep 20?  Either that on the neighbors stole mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *checks bushes to see if it was delivered on Sep 20*
> 
> I think it's too late for it to be delivered by Sep 20?  Either that on the neighbors stole mine.


When I look at order details, mine does say Sep 14 to Oct 1. I think that's because I ordered the PW2 and a cover at the same time. They shipped the cover right away. And I did get it on the 14th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I look at order details, mine does say Sep 14 to Oct 1. I think that's because I ordered the PW2 and a cover at the same time. They shipped the cover right away. And I did get it on the 14th.


Ah...I didn't order anything with mine... Mine probably just says Oct 1, then. (I haven't checked...) Off to look.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

I keep checking for the "prepping for shipping, too late to change anything" message.


----------



## bordercollielady

The only date I see on mine is Oct 1st..   But  its only 4 days away!!!


----------



## Silly Writer

Okay... I'm convinced. I'm going in to buy! I was waiting to get the 3G? I hope it's there now. But now I will have a new PW, two Fires, a K2 and the original Kindle. I wonder if there's a limit as to how many you can use on your account?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

L.L. Akers said:


> Okay... I'm convinced. I'm going in to buy! I was waiting to get the 3G? I hope it's there now. But now I will have a new PW, two Fires, a K2 and the original Kindle. I wonder if there's a limit as to how many you can use on your account?


Nope, no limit! 

An individual book may have a limit -- so, for example, you can only have it on six devices at the same time. To put it on a seventh device, you'd first have to remove it from one of the 6. But you can have as many kindle devices or apps registered to an account as you want. I've got 10-12 myself and I'm pretty sure there are others here with even more!


----------



## kltmom

Wi-Fi with SO.  I would've ordered directly from Amazon (through here, of course) but I had a bunch of rewards I redeemed at Best Buy.  This is the first time I've ever pre-ordered anything at Best Buy so I'm not sure when they will ship out the PW2 to me?  I keep checking my order status several times a day but it has yet to advance to "preparing order," much less "shipped."  I'm on their "Elite Plus" level of rewards membership so I get free expedited shipping; when I order anything on their website (that they have in stock) I usually get it within 24 hrs!  I think it also helps that I live close to one of their distribution centers.  So I'm hoping that I will get the PW2 very very very soon!  

I'm so very excited to finally have a dedicated e-reader!    To date I've been reading on the original Kindle Fire, iPad 2&3, and iPhone5.  Hubby doesn't understand why I want an e-reader when I have the tablets (and he knows I'm planning on getting the 2nd gen iPad mini the minute it's released).  But he doesn't live and breathe books like I do


----------



## Jaasy

I'm waiting for the 3G, I wish they'd hurry up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As I recall, the last time I got a release day K from Amazon, a lot of the orders didn't change to "Shipping" late on the night before, but we still got them.

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

I've checked for a status update countless times over the past few days.  This will be my fourth Kindle but just as exciting if not more so than the first!  Oct. 1st for me.


----------



## Toby

Oct 2 for me. After reading here, I just checked. Today, at the hairdressers, my hairdresser was telling a customer that she can't believe that next week will be Oct. Normally, I would be upset as that means the freezing winter. But I said yeah! She was surprised that I was so happy. I sheepishly said the PW2 will be shipping.   I'm so excited! I also had to remind myself not to check for a package at the door. It never gets old with me. Keeping my fingers crossed. I'm still hoping that the letters will be darker than the PW1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I recall, the last time I got a release day K from Amazon, a lot of the orders didn't change to "Shipping" late on the night before, but we still got them.
> 
> Betsy


Yep -- in fact, it seems to me a few people were beginning to hyperventilate that their status hadn't changed and there was a knock on the door and their kindle was delivered.

Moral of the story: Don't Panic -- until the specific date and time the order page says has passed. And if that happens, and still no PW2, CONTACT AMAZON ASAP. 

Here's hoping all PW2's arrive timely!


----------



## Muddypawz

Is anyone seeing a serial number/email address for their PW2 yet?  I keep checking for that but so far nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Muddypawz said:


> Is anyone seeing a serial number/email address for their PW2 yet? I keep checking for that but so far nothing.


That won't come up until a specific device is actually assigned. I think, in fact, not until you get it and have taught it how to talk to the internet and phone home. At least, that's what I recall from last time. Some people who got wifi only and didn't have wifi in their homes had to get somewhere to make the connection before they could access anything on their account even though they could type in registration info, and the device was listed on the MYK page at Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> That won't come up until a specific device is actually assigned. I think, in fact, not until you get it and have taught it how to talk to the internet and phone home.


I'm pretty sure I set up an email address for at least one of my Kindles while it was in transit...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm pretty sure I set up an email address for at least one of my Kindles while it was in transit...
> 
> Betsy


I don't remember -- I know I can name the thing already.  I've mostly not bothered with changing email addresses since I use Send to Kindle and it doesn't really matter. But it does make sense that you should be able to see the S/N once they have shipped it because by then they _should_ know which one they've sent you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't remember -- I know I can name the thing already.  I've mostly not bothered with changing email addresses since I use Send to Kindle and it doesn't really matter. But it does make sense that you should be able to see the S/N once they have shipped it because by then they _should_ know which one they've sent you.


The only reason I remember was that there was some issue on not being able to customize your email address or something. Maybe when the KTouch came out. And then Amazon changed their minds and said, yeah, you could customize the email address.

Am I the only one who hates the new "Manage Your Devices" layout? I want to be able to see the settings on all of my devices at once...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Am I the only one who hates the new "Manage Your Devices" layout? I want to be able to see the settings on all of my devices at once...
> 
> Betsy


'hate' is a strong word. 

I note there's an arrow to the right that you can click so that it shows settings or not. But only for each device one at a time.

I betcha people complained that they accidentally were doing things to the wrong devices when you could see them all at once.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'hate' is a strong word.
> 
> I note there's an arrow to the right that you can click so that it shows settings or not. But only for each device one at a time.
> 
> I betcha people complained that they accidentally were doing things to the wrong devices when you could see them all at once.


Yes, I used the word advisedly and accurately as to my feelings. And yes, I know I can see the settings for the device. I want to see a list of my devices like I used to be able to.

It's a pain to swipe through to get to the device or app I want, even if I limit what's shown. Maybe Amazon is trying to tell me I have too many devices and apps. 

Betsy


----------



## PaulaIL

Getting excited here! In preparation, I went to Manage my Kindle, and changed the name wording for my Paperwhite that was listed second already....to make it alphabetically first in line to get new books! Bring it on!


----------



## Tabatha

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Am I the only one who hates the new "Manage Your Devices" layout? I want to be able to see the settings on all of my devices at once...
> 
> Betsy


OMG! I'm in Betsy's court. Just went to see what the change was, and HATE is not too strong a word. Prefered to see them all on the same page.

BUT, as someone else stated, a few must have deregistered/edited the wrong device and complained. Can see the complaint, because if deregistered the wrong device, neet to register and download everything again, and can only be done 1 at a time.


----------



## Tabatha

Another note, someone at Mobilereads posted they ordered yesterday, and have the device and a serial number in their MYK page.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'hate' is a strong word.
> 
> I note there's an arrow to the right that you can click so that it shows settings or not. But only for each device one at a time.
> 
> I betcha people complained that they accidentally were doing things to the wrong devices when you could see them all at once.


Oh no. I'm afraid to go look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tabatha said:


> OMG! I'm in Betsy'sy court. Just went to see what the change was, and HATE is not too strong a word. Prefered to see them all on the same page.


I know, right?



> BUT, as someone else stated, a few must have deregistered/edited the wrong device and complained. Can see the complaint, because if deregistered the wrong device, neet to register and download everything again, and can only be done 1 at a time.


Actually, on older Kindle eink devices, deregistering didn't remove content. So, I don't know how big a problem that would have been.

It would be nice if they gave us an option on viewing the listing....I've sent feedback to Amazon.

And I still don't have a serial number.

Betsy


----------



## Doodle Mom

I am also getting excited to receive my PW2.  I am replacing a Kindle 2 keyboard.  Could someone direct me as to what I do when I get it.  Will my books automatically transfer over?  Do I deregister my old one?  Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome  back, Doodle Mom!

What are you going to do with your Kindle 2?  Are you going to give it away?  If so, you should deregister it or the recipient will have access to your account.  Unless that's what you want.  (My brother is on my account, so he has access to all the books I get and I have access to his.  He gives me a gift card every now and then.)  According to Amazon's Terms of Service, you should also remove all the content which you can do by restoring to factory settings.  Both of these can be done through the menus.

Your books will not automatically transfer.  When books are downloaded to a Kindle, they are coded for that Kindle only.  However, your books will all be available to the new Kindle through the Cloud, and you can download individual books as desired onto the new device.

I only keep a subset of books on my device--80 to 100 books, so I have a selection to choose from.

Congrats on the new Kindle! EDIT:  And don't wait a year before posting again, LOL!  

Betsy


----------



## PaulaIL

HI Doodle mom,
I am doing the same exact thing. I have the Kindle keyboard, still love it though. Going to keep it intact, not worth much monetarily to anyone else. I might use it when reading near water/pool/beach, etc. I will only put enough books to start with on my new Paperwhite when it arrives. Then add a few new ones perhaps, and some that have gotten 'left behind' in my cloud that I never got around to reading, that still look interesting after all this time.

It feels like waiting for a baby to be born   I have 'her' clothes (cases) all ready, skin ready to put on, and screen protector!

With aging eyesight, my KK was getting harder and harder to see, seems like it was so gray with the print blending in too much.

Happy waiting!!


----------



## jlee745

I am signed up to receive delivery alerts via UPS. Usually within a couple of hours of ordering something from Amazon I get an email from UPS with the delivery date.  I will be cking my email constantly for the next few days.


----------



## Toby

I don't see a serial number yet, either. Usually by now, I see it posted. Maybe amazon will post it when it ships. If not, maybe when we put the wifi info. in, we will get all the info.


----------



## mlewis78

My paperwhite is scheduled for Oct. 2nd delivery with 2-day Prime.  

Having some doubts, because I ordered three other things from Amazon with Prime 2-day this week (including purple cover for paperwhite). Two packages with the three things were to arrive today (Saturday) by USPS and Fedex, but nothing was delivered.  I've been having trouble with UPS as well in the past year, so I don't order online as much as I used to.

The tracking for the packages that were to arrive today only say "shipped" and not even "in transit."  They shipped Thurs. and Fri.  I suppose the status of shipped and in transit doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> My paperwhite is scheduled for Oct. 2nd delivery with 2-day Prime.
> 
> Having some doubts, because I ordered three other things from Amazon with Prime 2-day this week (including purple cover for paperwhite). Two packages with the three things were to arrive today (Saturday) by USPS and Fedex, but nothing was delivered. I've been having trouble with UPS as well in the past year, so I don't order online as much as I used to.
> 
> The tracking for the packages that were to arrive today only say "shipped" and not even "in transit." They shipped Thurs. and Fri. I suppose the status of shipped and in transit doesn't mean anything.


USPS and Fedex tracking is nowhere near as good as UPS's, and for any of them, "Shipped" can simply mean that the shipping label has been generated.

Sorry your goodies haven't arrived yet, Marti!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Hi Betsy.

I contacted Amazon customer service via chat.  Guess if I didn't contact them I would have been left hanging, but my items were lost on the way to the carrier!  This included the purple paperwhite cover and two other items.  She was arranging a full refund and said I'd have to re-order, which I did right away.  Geez!  How are things lost on the way to the carrier?  Does someone give them away or steal them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> Hi Betsy.
> 
> I contacted Amazon customer service via chat. Guess if I didn't contact them I would have been left hanging, but my items were lost on the way to the carrier! This included the purple paperwhite cover and two other items. She was arranging a full refund and said I'd have to re-order, which I did right away. Geez! How are things lost on the way to the carrier? Does someone give them away or steal them?


They could have been not unloaded from the truck, and so the next stage in the tracking was missed. Or, the next stage in the tracking was missed, and they are on a truck somewhere. You may yet end up with two of everything.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They could have been not unloaded from the truck, and so the next stage in the tracking was missed. Or, the next stage in the tracking was missed, and they are on a truck somewhere. You may yet end up with two of everything.
> 
> Betsy


I was concerned about that and in the chat with the rep, I said "are you sure that the items were lost?" I was surprised that I even had to re-order and thought they would re-do the order for me. So now on my orders page i have the new order and the old order still shows. I will check to see if it still looks like that tomorrow. I also got a confirming email from the rep saying that she requested a full refund to my credit card. She was going to give me 1-day shipping on the new order, but I said no, I have to work Monday during the day but will be home on Tues. and Wed. until 5:30pm. She said OK, then standard shipping and I said "no, 2-day since I have Prime and I'm expecting my new paperwhite kindle on Wednesday." She said then that this order will come on Tuesday and Wednesday (two packages like the first order).


----------



## Seleya

On vicarious PW2 watch (I placed the order, but it will be the Christmas gift for my Mom) Wifi without SO (SO aren't available here anyway) to be delivered on release date (October 9 over here).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'cause I had to, I checked this morning. Just now. Still 'not yet shipped'.

Though it says 'starts _shipping_ Sept 30', I am crossing my finger that they're actually thinking of that as a 'release date' and will ship it such that prime people who paid for 1 day shipping will get it tomorrow.

But, realistically, I expect it on Tuesday.


----------



## Muddypawz

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'cause I had to, I checked this morning. Just now. Still 'not yet shipped'.
> 
> Though it says 'starts _shipping_ Sept 30', I am crossing my finger that they're actually thinking of that as a 'release date' and will ship it such that prime people who paid for 1 day shipping will get it tomorrow.
> 
> But, realistically, I expect it on Tuesday.


Same here, Ann....(sigh).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wish I had followed my usual technique of ordering some other gizmo to play with while I want for my new Kindle.  Too late now.

*taps foot impatiently.*

Betsy


----------



## Patricia

My payment toward the PW2 with gift card is now listed as "pending" in my gift card history.


----------



## wholesalestunna

I'm keeping an eye on this thread... I just got my Paperwhite about 3 months ago so I probably won't be upgrading this time... I'm hoping for most of the new stuff to come in a software update


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'cause I had to, I checked this morning. Just now. Still 'not yet shipped'.
> 
> Though it says 'starts _shipping_ Sept 30', I am crossing my finger that they're actually thinking of that as a 'release date' and will ship it such that prime people who paid for 1 day shipping will get it tomorrow.
> 
> But, realistically, I expect it on Tuesday.


Yep, all of the above. Even though I usually get a text telling me an order has shipped. I keep compulsively checking. And keep getting the same "Not yet shipped" answer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patricia said:


> My payment toward the PW2 with gift card is now listed as "pending" in my gift card history.


Mine's been pending all along.

I was a little annoyed 'cause I'd not meant to use the whole gift credit on it but, whatever.


----------



## Toby

I checked too, but I expect a Wed. Delivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine's "Preparing for Shipment!!!!!!!!!!!!"

  

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Ooh!  Mine too!


----------



## teralpar

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine's "Preparing for Shipment!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Mine says "Shipping Now"!!! And my credit card has been charged! Although, my delivery estimate is still Wednesday, October 2nd.


----------



## lindnet

Mine is preparing for shipment as well!  I guess now I have to go check my credit card!  So excited!

Woohoo, my credit card has been charged!


----------



## MsScarlett

I was all sad 'cause a few minutes ago it still said "not yet shipped."  Now it says "preparing for shipping" and cc has been charged.    Yay!  Let the watch begin!


----------



## loonlover

Mine says Shipping Now also with delivery date still Tuesday.  Credit card company's website is doing maintenance so I can't verify its been charged.


----------



## mlewis78

Mine says "Shipping Now."  No serial number yet.  I'm not going to look at my credit card online.  Going on there in a few days to pay it off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, mine just changed to "Shipping Now!"

No serial number yet....

Betsy


----------



## Muddypawz

Shipping now!!!


----------



## gdae23

Shipping now as well!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When I checked before I went to bed last night -- around 10, nothing had changed.  But this morning it says "shipping now".  I could still request a cancellation, but that would be silly.   That's the only option except 'tracking', though.

Wooo Hooo!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No  change to mine overnight--still "shipping now." *pouts*

*Resumes foot tapping.  Off to check for serial number.*

Betsy


----------



## larryb52

mine is the same status, patience is not one of my virtues...trying to be patient in Md...


----------



## jlee745

Status:  Shipping Now  
Latest Event:  Order Received - Sep 17, 2013 11:54:04 AM  
Description:  We are processing your shipment now. We'll send you an e-mail when it has shipped. You can still request cancellation if you’ve changed your mind.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Shipping now!   And my card has been charged. Still no serial number. And as I went back over the weekend and changed shipping from 2 day to overnight......I will have it tomorrow!


----------



## bordercollielady

Just got my shipping notification  and "Welcome to Kindle"  emails too!  Still on target for tomorrow. But the new device doesn't show up yet on "Manage My Devices".    Maybe they aren't doing that anymore?


----------



## chocochibi

That's odd, my new one has been in manage your devices since I ordered it. No serial number, but it's been on there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Just got my shipping notification and "Welcome to Kindle" emails too! Still on target for tomorrow. But the new device doesn't show up yet on "Manage My Devices". Maybe they aren't doing that anymore?


Your device should be there. It'll be called "bordercollielady's umteenth kindle" where 'bordercollielady' is your real name and 'umteenth' is however many kindles you have plus one. Mine was 6th. Which is interesting because I'm sure I've bought more than that. But I guess it's the 6th because, at the time I ordered, I had 5 others on my account. I'm pretty sure I'm really up to 10 or 11 by now. 

They changed the layout of the 'manage your devices' page of MYK -- they're no longer listed vertically, but rather horizontally across the top. You click the different picture to see the details of your various devices and apps. It's new. We're undecided yet as to whether it's 'improved'.


----------



## Leslie

My shipping notice was sent at 3:37 am and it will be here tomorrow--and I didn't pay for one day shipping! It's arriving a day early.  Hooray!

L


----------



## Muddypawz

My new PW2 has also been showing in the Manage My Kindle section for a while now but still no serial number.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> My shipping notice was sent at 3:37 am and it will be here tomorrow--and I didn't pay for one day shipping! It's arriving a day early. Hooray!
> 
> L


I hate you, Leslie.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I hate you, Leslie.


I hate her more!

(Though it does make me just the tiniest bit hopeful that mine, for which I paid extra for 1 day shipping, will show up today.)


----------



## Leslie

It's official, with a serial number and email address. Now I just need to figure out what to name this one...

L


----------



## Jen200

Mine has been shipped with delivery tomorrow.  I have a serial number also.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hate her more!
> 
> (Though it does make me just the tiniest bit hopeful that mine, for which I paid extra for 1 day shipping, will show up today.)


Let's start a "We hate Leslie" FB page.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And Jen, too.


Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

Woke up to find an email that mine shipped. The email came in at 12:30am.  Says it will arrive Tuesday before 8pm.  Lasership is the carrier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, Marti, you're on my list, too.



No, seriously, very happy for those who have gotten "Shipped" notices.  AND I hate you all.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No, I don't hate Jen.

Unless she also didn't pay for one day shipping and has it scheduled for tomorrow. 

Though. . . .wait. . . .it's been _shipped_! No fair!

I'm going to assume that there must be much longer travel time. After all, I'm pretty sure ours, Betsy, are just up in Wilmington, DE 



mlewis78 said:


> Woke up to find an email that mine shipped. The email came in at 12:30am. Says it will arrive Tuesday before 8pm. Lasership is the carrier.


I hope mine's not coming via Lasership. Every time I get something through them, they mark it delivered before they actually do the route. It's annoying. One time they'd marked it delivered and they never delivered it until the next morning! I complained to them. And Amazon.

<deep breath> recalling that last time people had the thing on the doorstep before the software updated and showed anything shipped <deep breath> I _will_ resist 'panic mode' until at least 8 p.m. tomorrow, which is when it is *promised*.

And now: into the shower with me, and off to class. When I get back in 4 hours surely _something_ will have changed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate them all!  *bursts into tears and runs off crying.*

....


OK, I'm better now.  *eats more breakfast chocolate.*

Betsy


----------



## puglover333

Mine is now shipped!

Have a tracking number for the USPS, with expected delivery Wednesday.

That is a little weird though, I don't think amazon has ever shipped me items using the post office.  Normally they ship UPS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

puglover333 said:


> Mine is now shipped!
> 
> Have a tracking number for the USPS, with expected delivery Wednesday.
> 
> That is a little weird though, I don't think amazon has ever shipped me items using the post office. Normally they ship UPS.


Amazon has been using cheaper and cheaper methods of shipping lately. They may be using a combination of USPS and a local courier; I've had that happen. It's been a while since I've gotten anything from them using UPS.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Your device should be there. It'll be called "bordercollielady's umteenth kindle" where 'bordercollielady' is your real name and 'umteenth' is however many kindles you have plus one.


Checking again.. I know my K3 is still there and my first Paperwhite (both which I renamed so I could tell them apart) but haven't seen the new one.


----------



## gwen10

I paid for one day shipping, my PW2 will be here tomorrow. 

After reading about some people that are receiving their PW2's tomorrow without the benefit of one day shipping, I chatted Amazon and received a refund of my one day shipping charges.

Don't get me wrong, I am happy for those of you that got upgraded for free. I just don't think it's right that some of us paid for one day, others didn't, and we all get our PW2's on the same day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just about had heart palpitations when I saw the "Package delivery" van come down the street and stop right in front of the house!    

Alas, it was something for the across-the-street neighbors.  I really should NOT be disappointed.


----------



## loonlover

Still says shipping now with delivery by 8PM tomorrow.


----------



## jaspertyler

Mine shipped   Wil be here Wednesday.  Fedex Smartpost


----------



## Ann in Arlington

gwen10 said:


> I paid for one day shipping, my PW2 will be here tomorrow.
> 
> After reading about some people that are receiving their PW2's tomorrow without the benefit of one day shipping, I chatted Amazon and received a refund of my one day shipping charges.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am happy for those of you that got upgraded for free. I just don't think it's right that some of us paid for one day, others didn't, and we all get our PW2's on the same day.


Well, so far there's only one, I think, (Leslie) who specifically said she'd NOT paid for 1 day shipping but that it was scheduled for tomorrow.

My feeling is, if they get it here when they say they're going to, I've got nothing to complain about.


----------



## bordercollielady

Still Only see my K3 and my first PW in Manage Your Devices..  UGH - hope this isn't a bad omen.   Keeping optimistic!  Maybe I have made so many changes to names etc - my account is mixed up....  I can always register myself tomorrow!


----------



## chocochibi

bordercollielady said:


> Still Only see my K3 and my first PW in Manage Your Devices.. UGH - hope this isn't a bad omen. Keeping optimistic! Maybe I have made so many changes to names etc - my account is mixed up.... I can always register myself tomorrow!


You didn't check the box that says it's a gift did you? That would probably make it not show in the list.


----------



## Muddypawz

bordercollielady said:


> Still Only see my K3 and my first PW in Manage Your Devices.. UGH - hope this isn't a bad omen. Keeping optimistic! Maybe I have made so many changes to names etc - my account is mixed up.... I can always register myself tomorrow!


That does seem odd that it's still not showing up. Perhaps you can give Amazon a call.


----------



## Cardinal

I didn't hold out until the end of the month, I broke down and ordered it.  Estimated delivery is October 16th.


----------



## PaulaIL

Mine says "shipping now"...no serial number yet. Yippee! It says Oct. 3-7 delivery, but it probably will be sooner than that.


----------



## lindnet

gwen10 said:


> I paid for one day shipping, my PW2 will be here tomorrow.
> 
> After reading about some people that are receiving their PW2's tomorrow without the benefit of one day shipping, I chatted Amazon and received a refund of my one day shipping charges.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am happy for those of you that got upgraded for free. I just don't think it's right that some of us paid for one day, others didn't, and we all get our PW2's on the same day.


I'm with you, I think I'll have a little chat with them myself. It's not right that we paid extra to get it early and then they get it early without paying for it.

Mine still just says Shipping Now.


----------



## Atunah

I am watching all of you getting exited. My plan was to wait until you all get it in your hands, read your reviews and then order mine. Now I see that they must have already sold out on the first wave. It says in stock on October 10th. That is what I get for waiting.


----------



## Meemo

Well it does depend a bit on how close the warehouse is. Someone who lives quite close to the warehouse that's shipping it may well get it overnight (without paying for it) just because they're that close. Sometimes it's just about logistics, rather than "fairness".


----------



## lindnet

I still think they should be shipping the ones that have paid for 1 day shipping first.  Mine isn't even showing Shipped yet.


----------



## jlee745

Mine is still processing : (


----------



## mlewis78

I have not paid the extra 3.99 (per item), since I see no need to pay extra when I have 2-day prime.  If they ship from eastern PA to New York, it should only take one day anyway.


----------



## bordercollielady

Atunah said:


> I am watching all of you getting exited. My plan was to wait until you all get it in your hands, read your reviews and then order mine. Now I see that they must have already sold out on the first wave. It says in stock on October 10th. That is what I get for waiting.


I did that once.. Now I have learned that I have zero tolerance watching others get excited while I have to wait.. hah!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bear in mind that Leslie is the author of Paperwhite for Dummies; maybe Amazon is sucking up!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jen200

Mine has been shipped via UPS.  I paid for PRIME 1-day delivery.  Tracking shows it was received at UPS in Lexington, KY at 10:30 this morning.  I assume this is eastern time as I am in central time zone and it is 9:50 now.


----------



## chocochibi

I'm not gonna worry too much about it unless it doesn't get here tomorrow. After all, I've ordered things with prime 2 day several times and got them the next day and I've never called them and offered to pay the $3.99 for overnight. So if I pay for overnight and get overnight, I'm getting what I paid for.


----------



## jlee745

To help get our mind off delivery dates: What is the first book you are going to read on the PW2. The Gingerbread Man by Maggie Shayne will be mine. I'm so excited that I don't have to swap devices when DH turns out the lights.


----------



## etexlady

Mine also says "Shipping Now".    The power adapter I ordered at the same time is out for delivery today.  Would be a sweet surprise if the PW was in the same package but I know that won't happen.


----------



## mlewis78

My lasership tracking shows estimated delivery Sept. 30th.  I probably shouldn't mention this here!  I doubt that it will happen.  It is not guaranteed delivery, and things seem to get screwed up lately with my deliveries (from anywhere).  UPS and USPS don't ring me when I'm there and things like that.  I'm working today until 6pm (not my usual schedule), but they could give it to the super to sign for.


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bear in mind that Leslie is the author of Paperwhite for Dummies; maybe Amazon is sucking up!


If they were really sucking up, they would've sent it weeks ago so I could start working on the revisions for the book!


----------



## teralpar

jlee745 said:


> To help get our mind off delivery dates: What is the first book you are going to read on the PW2. The Gingerbread Man by Maggie Shayne will be mine. I'm so excited that I don't have to swap devices when DH turns out the lights.


I have 3 books waiting for me on my new Paperwhite: The Orphan Train, The Shining, and Dr. Sleep!


----------



## sparklemotion

Mine says shipping now with no s/n yet. It should be here tomorrow with 1 day Prime. I'm excited!


----------



## jlee745

teralpar said:


> I have 3 books waiting for me on my new Paperwhite: The Orphan Train, The Shining, and Dr. Sleep!


The Orphan train looks good. Added tbr list


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

These three are pending delivery for my PW2:


The Crazy Old Lady Omnibus (Beacon Hill Chronicles)
Without Fail (Jack Reacher, No. 6)
Calculated in Death

I'm thinking Calculated in Death  or one of the other In Death books....


----------



## crisandria

I've already got about 50 books qued up to go to the new kindle (stuff I had on my old one) and my samples and side loaded content ready to transfer.  I'll admit it's the only thing I really don't like about getting a new kindle is getting it loaded again.

Mine is showing as Shipping now, but no tracking or serial number yet, but my card has been charged.  One day shipping so I should get it tomorrow.


----------



## Meemo

lindnet said:


> I still think they should be shipping the ones that have paid for 1 day shipping first. Mine isn't even showing Shipped yet.


Well, you can't assume that they aren't. You can't always go by what the site says when new Kindles are starting to ship. We've seen in the past, the website doesn't always show what's really happening hour-to-hour or even day-to-day. Lots of warehouses updating lots of statuses all at once - it's bound to get jammed up a bit. In the past on release day, people have actually received their new Kindle before it shows as having been shipped on the site. I think there's just so much more outgoing traffic that it takes longer for things to get updated on the site. Mine still says "Shipping now" - I paid for one-night shipping, it's still scheduled to arrive tomorrow.

It's not Amazon's fault that I get all OCD about checking the status when I'm waiting for a new Kindle to arrive.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

This is the first time I've ever seen "Shipping Now" as a status for an order. I've seen "Not yet shipped" and "shipping soon". I kinda have to disagree with their use of "now". It's said that since late last night. Now means right now, so an hour or so later, there should be a tracking number. I'm (mostly) joking. I think it's just an odd word to use, and wonder why they switched from "shipping soon".


----------



## Meemo

jlee745 said:


> To help get our mind off delivery dates: What is the first book you are going to read on the PW2. The Gingerbread Man by Maggie Shayne will be mine. I'm so excited that I don't have to swap devices when DH turns out the lights.


*The Crossroads Cafe* by Deborah Smith (I'm about 50% through and will finish it on the PW2)
*When I Found You* by Catherine Ryan Hyde - it's my September Prime lend, haven't started it yet 
*The Shining*

I've also got a few Netgalley books pending delivery.


----------



## sparklemotion

Eltanin Publishing said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen "Shipping Now" as a status for an order. I've seen "Not yet shipped" and "shipping soon". I kinda have to disagree with their use of "now". It's said that since late last night. Now means right now, so an hour or so later, there should be a tracking number. I'm (mostly) joking. I think it's just an odd word to use, and wonder why they switched from "shipping soon".


I agree with you and find it a little annoying too. I once had an order stay on "shipping now" status for over 2 weeks! Yes, seriously.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Everybody's different.  As long as the item comes when they promised it, I don't really care what they call the intermediate stages.  I do like having a tracking number.  It's one more thing to obsess about. 

Betsy


----------



## booklover888

Mine's been "shipping now" all day. Maybe when I check in tonight it will be "shipped." Crossing fingers!


----------



## Chad Winters

sparklemotion said:


> I agree with you and find it a little annoying too. I once had an order stay on "shipping now" status for over 2 weeks! Yes, seriously.


"NOW"


----------



## sparklemotion

For people who have a later ship date and would like to get their PW2 sooner... As of today, it is in stock now at some Best Buy shops in their actual stores. Just go to their website and click on check stores if you want to know if you local Best Buy has it in.


----------



## sparklemotion

Chad Winters said:


> NOW:


LOL.


----------



## wholesalestunna

sparklemotion said:


> For people who have a later ship date and would like to get their PW2 sooner... As of today, it is in stock now at some Best Buy shops in their actual stores. Just go to their website and click on check stores if you want to know if you local Best Buy has it in.


I may do this just so I can go by and play with one. I'm still not so sure that a new Paperwhite is worth the money right now since I just got my Paperwhite 1 about 3 months ago. Especially since the Goodreads integration isn't complete yet.


----------



## bordercollielady

Yay!  my device has shown up with its serial number.. so its real..  I emailed Amazon and they did whatever and then replied:

I've reviewed your email and writing in reference with your concern about getting your new paper-white's serial number showed up. In this case, I'd like to inform you that it takes some time to get the information updated. Now, I've checked and found that your new paperwhite is very much showing registered under your account which you can see online through the Manage Your Kindle page...

Kudos to Amazon Kindle CS!

I'm trying to decide what to download first.  I don't plan to put my entire library on it this time..  Thinking of just putting one book in each collection -  the next one I plan to read (I'm OCD about reading the series in order)...  I have around 740 books on my PW1 and its too much.


----------



## sparklemotion

wholesalestunna said:


> I may do this just so I can go by and play with one. I'm still not so sure that a new Paperwhite is worth the money right now since I just got my Paperwhite 1 about 3 months ago. Especially since the Goodreads integration isn't complete yet.


It's definitely nice to see it in person first! Last time with the PW1 Best Buy didn't have them in stock until quite awhile after the release date, but this time it seems a fair amount of stores have them in early.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mine has changed from "Shipping now" to "Shipped"! And I now have a serial number! As my UPS guy goes about 9:30 here, I will be reading on it in the morning! Haven't decided what to read first. Guess maybe I should cruise my Cloud for a couple of titles to send to it.


----------



## larryb52

mine had been stuck in " shipping now " since last night so I called CS ...seems now I got pushed back to the 10/16th, so I will have to wait...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

larryb52 said:


> mine had been stuck in " shipping now " since last night so I called CS ...seems now I got pushed back to the 10/16th, so I will have to wait...


What? I'd call back and talk to someone else....


----------



## bordercollielady

larryb52 said:


> mine had been stuck in " shipping now " since last night so I called CS ...seems now I got pushed back to the 10/16th, so I will have to wait...


Bummer.. that happened to me two Kindles ago - Since I had ordered on day one - I called them back, asked for a supervisor, and I finally got it two days later..


----------



## KTaylor-Green

larryb52 said:


> mine had been stuck in " shipping now " since last night so I called CS ...seems now I got pushed back to the 10/16th, so I will have to wait...


Wow, why! Did you order just recently? I would do what Betsy said.


----------



## larryb52

I did call back just now and they say it is to be shipped to be recveived tomorrow I'm so confused...not sure to expect it tomorrow or not just want my new reader...


----------



## sparklemotion

larryb52 said:


> mine had been stuck in " shipping now " since last night so I called CS ...seems now I got pushed back to the 10/16th, so I will have to wait...


I'd call Amazon CS and complain if that really ends up being the case. Also, keep in mind that quite a few Best Buys have them in stock today in their stores. If you live near one, you may want to pop in or check their online site and see if your local BB has it in stock.


----------



## sparklemotion

larryb52 said:


> I did call back just now and they say it is to be shipped to be recveived tomorrow I'm so confused...not sure to expect it tomorrow or not just want my new reader...


My guess is you will indeed have it tomorrow then. I think the amazon shipment status messages are just very wonky and more than likely incorrect. Mine still says shipping now, but I wouldn't surprised if it has indeed already shipped.


----------



## jlee745

Mine is also still on shipping now. My daughter just got in from school and had an amazon box in her hand  and I got all excited and then I remembered DH ordered a deer cam: (


----------



## KindleGirl

Mine has shipped and is due tomorrow as expected!!  I just hope the UPS man shows up at 10:30ish like he has the last couple of times instead of the 2-5pm that is usual. But since I am waiting on it, I know it will show up at 6:00!! Never fails.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!  Mine has shipped!  The email popped up on my iPod!  I don't hate anyone anymore.


Betsy


----------



## larryb52

well mine is now shipped , I must have got the right CS tech...handled by Lasership and I live in a condo so my neighbor will be there to sign for it....now I'm pumped !!!!


----------



## bordercollielady

larryb52 said:


> well mine is now shipped , I must have got the right CS tech...handled by Lasership and I live in a condo so my neighbor will be there to sign for it....now I'm pumped !!!!


Excellent!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

larryb52 said:


> well mine is now shipped , I must have got the right CS tech...handled by Lasership and I live in a condo so my neighbor will be there to sign for it....now I'm pumped !!!!


Yay, Larry! Mine is also Lasership....

Betsy


----------



## larryb52

would love to take a personal day tomorrow as Lasership comes AM but I have a 10am meeting...might take the PM off though...crossing my fingers that my hard of hearing neighbor hears the buzzer, good luck to you Betsy,


----------



## jlee745

So Not Fair


----------



## Toby

Mine's shipped. Serial number posted. Wed delevery on amazon's order page. Yay!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Mine has shipped! The email popped up on my iPod! I don't hate anyone anymore.
> 
> 
> Betsy


 

Now I think I hate YOU!


----------



## Muddypawz

My delivery date's tomorrow and still showing "Shipping Now" with no charge having been made nor a serial number so I called CS and he said it will indeed ship out today as scheduled.  I imagine their system is just not being updated as quickly as their little elves can package our Kindles so just sit tight everyone - they're on the way (or will be shortly)!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now I think I hate YOU!


No you don't.


You're next!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No you don't.
> 
> 
> You're next!




Still says shipping now.

And, I admit that I do keep getting an irrational hopeful feeling when a delivery truck comes down the street -- we've had two so far today -- but, really, it's promised for tomorrow and I've never been disappointed in Amazon before.

I did just notice, though, that the cover I ordered with my new Fire, which was originally supposed to come the same time as the Fire (Oct 1 is now not due until mid-November. Oh well. I'll just be careful until then.


----------



## jlee745

YEAAAAAAAAAA  
I just got the email from Amazon. *Paige* is in the mail!


----------



## Patricia

Just got my email, too!!


----------



## avivs

It's been "shipping now" all day, and it's still needs to get all the way to Israel. 
Are they like just now building the device?


----------



## chocochibi

Mine still says "shipping now". I'm not too worried though, historically mine don't change until about 11 pm the night before they get here.


----------



## jlee745

Just received email from UPS. It says label has been made but they do not have it in their hands as of now. Its coming out of Chattanooga Tenn. which is 2 1/2 hours from here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still says shipping now.
> 
> And, I admit that I do keep getting an irrational hopeful feeling when a delivery truck comes down the street -- we've had two so far today -- but, really, it's promised for tomorrow and I've never been disappointed in Amazon before.
> 
> I did just notice, though, that the cover I ordered with my new Fire, which was originally supposed to come the same time as the Fire (Oct 1 is now not due until mid-November. Oh well. I'll just be careful until then.


Mine says it's in Pennsylvania. Maybe it's visiting my relatives in PA.


Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mine says it's in Pennsylvania. Maybe it's visiting my relatives in PA.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Mine is in PA, too. Maybe they are friends.


----------



## spc62kboards

I ordered my pw on release day, and it is currently "Out for delivery - September 30, 2013 7:49:00 AM".  Can't wait until the ontrac lady gets here!


----------



## bordercollielady

Mine is still in Louisville KY.. Geesh - it has a long way to go before it reaches Colorado!   I think they need to use their other distribution sites for these deployments.  I know there is one in Las Vegas that would be so much easier!


----------



## booklover888

Mine is on the way


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

spc62kboards said:


> I ordered my pw on release day, and it is currently "Out for delivery - September 30, 2013 7:49:00 AM". Can't wait until the ontrac lady gets here!


We all hate you, spc62kboards! 

Oh, and welcome to KBoards!!!

Is this your first Kindle?

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Shipped!  Serial number!  Woohoo!


----------



## spc62kboards

Haha Betsy, I joined just bc I knew it would drive you all crazy, been getting them since 3rd generation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

spc62kboards said:


> Haha Betsy, I joined just bc I knew it would drive you all crazy, been getting them since 3rd generation.


Has it arrived yet? (It's been out for delivery since 7:49 AM.)

I still have my K1. Never giving it up!

Betsy


----------



## spc62kboards

she usually gets here at 7 p.m. I will post unboxing video whenever arrives any requests what I should do on the video


----------



## Meemo

We went to Best Buy today, but no PW2s there (and I didn't expect any, it was purely wishful thinking on my part).


----------



## KTaylor-Green

bordercollielady said:


> Mine is still in Louisville KY.. Geesh - it has a long way to go before it reaches Colorado! I think they need to use their other distribution sites for these deployments. I know there is one in Las Vegas that would be so much easier!


Not sure how all of UPS works their sort and distribution, but I used to work for ABX, an overnight freight company in Wilmington, Ohio. Every night, freight jets would fly in, all the freight would be offloaded, sorted for it's final destination, then loaded aboard jets to be flown out. All planes were in the air by 6:30 am and people all over the country who were expecting packages that day received them on time. We had a separate sort for trucks as well. 
Yours will probably fly from Louisville to whatever city in Colorado their air hub is located in, then placed on a delivery truck to your home. So all is not lost!


----------



## crisandria

Mine is still sitting in Shipping Now status.  I know i need patience, I've been here before and have seen it move at 11:00 PM or even later and gotten it the next day, but I want to get that tracking number in my hands and see it heading toward me. I keep checking the orders page and the Managed Kindle page for updates....I know a watch pot does not boil faster  LOL


----------



## bordercollielady

KTaylor-Green said:


> Yours will probably fly from Louisville to whatever city in Colorado their air hub is located in, then placed on a delivery truck to your home. So all is not lost!


Ok, Ok, Ok... time for a glass of wine to relax!


----------



## gdae23

Mine has switched from "Shipping Now" to "Preparing for shipment." I'm still given the option to cancel, and there's a note that the delivery date is still the same. (In my case, Wednesday 10/2). I still have no serial number. I haven't named my new Kindle yet, so maybe that is causing the delay! I'll see if I can decide on something after dinner. 

Congratulations to all the early bird recipients, and I'm looking forward to hearing your comments. I'll have to live vicariously until Wednesday!


----------



## Kindle-lite

Holy cow...just got my shipping notice and was wondering why FedEx said the pkg. weighed 15 lbs!  Looks like Amazon is shipping my precious PW2 with a shipment of a case of energy drinks!!!!  I don't get warm fuzzies about this.  A fragile electronic device in with a heavy (13 lbs.) case of drinks...whose idea was that?   Geez................   Due to arrive Oct. 2 (hopefully in one piece)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle-lite said:


> Holy cow...just got my shipping notice and was wondering why FedEx said the pkg. weighed 15 lbs! Looks like Amazon is shipping my precious PW2 with a shipment of a case of energy drinks!!!! I don't get warm fuzzies about this. A fragile electronic device in with a heavy (13 lbs.) case of drinks...whose idea was that? Geez................  Due to arrive Oct. 2 (hopefully in one piece)


 

Hopefully it won't be on the bottom of the package.



Betsy


----------



## loonlover

Mine says preparing for shipment with delivery still tomorrow.  Still no serial no.


----------



## spc62kboards

Delivered by on track are 510pm but the box was open. Kindle looks alright


----------



## bordercollielady

spc62kboards said:


> Delivered by on track are 510pm but the box was open. Kindle looks alright


Wow.. is this the first PW2 in someone's hands? Review! Review! Guess you ought to charge it first...


----------



## spc62kboards

I have to pick up my kids from daycare and then we have to go to a party but hopefully I'll do it as soon as possible


----------



## sparklemotion

bordercollielady said:


> Wow.. is this the first PW2 in someone's hands? Review! Review! Guess you ought to charge it first...


More than a few people have already received it (and reviewed it with pics) on mobileread if you want to take a look over there.


----------



## Jen200

Mine has just left Dallas on its final leg. Should be in Oklahoma City in the next hour.  Of course, I have to wait until tomorrow afternoon.  Unfortunately UPS doesn't usually deliver to my office until after lunch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lindnet

gdae23 said:


> Mine has switched from "Shipping Now" to "Preparing for shipment." I'm still given the option to cancel, and there's a note that the delivery date is still the same. (In my case, Wednesday 10/2). I still have no serial number. I haven't named my new Kindle yet, so maybe that is causing the delay! I'll see if I can decide on something after dinner.
> 
> Congratulations to all the early bird recipients, and I'm looking forward to hearing your comments. I'll have to live vicariously until Wednesday!


Wait, what It only changes to Preparing for Shipment after Shipping Now Did they just add layers to drive us even more crazy??


----------



## sparklemotion

lindnet said:


> Did they just add layers to drive us even more crazy??


Apparently, YES! LOL.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo! Mine has shipped! The email popped up on my iPod! I don't hate anyone anymore.
> 
> 
> Betsy


*snicker*

But just wait until someone _else _has one in their hands!


----------



## Seanpr

All the best buy stores near me say available in store now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sparklemotion

Mine finally shipped and it says it will be here tomorrow! yay!


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm Shipped!!
I don't get it until Wed though


----------



## jlee745

I've been on waiting list at Library for Night Films for 2 months and I just recieved an email that its ready for pickup. Really: ( and its a long book for me and because of wait list I only have 2 wks to read it. Guess I'll read my paperwhite after DH turns out light : ( hope its a good book!


----------



## Muddypawz

Mine has gone from Shipping Now to Shipping Soon and now back to Shipping Now.  Makes no sense!  And still no cc charge or serial number!  Grrrrrrr.........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sparklemotion said:


> More than a few people have already received it (and reviewed it with pics) on mobileread if you want to take a look over there.


We want it here! Vicarious thrills!


Betsy


----------



## gdae23

> Wait, what It only changes to Preparing for Shipment after Shipping Now Did they just add layers to drive us even more crazy??


It changed again, to Shipped! Now I have a serial number and got my email too. The only snag is that the tracking page is showing delivery on Thursday instead of Wednesday.  The actual order page still shows Wednesday. My Kindle is in Edison, NJ, a mere 33 miles from NYC. Surely it shouldn't take 3 more days to get here...


----------



## Patricia

Yours is in Edison??  I live in New Jersey and mine is in Tennessee.


----------



## sparklemotion

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We want it here! Vicarious thrills!
> 
> 
> Betsy


But for those who want to take a peak just to see...  Mine arrives tomorrow, I'm so excited!!


----------



## chocochibi

Mine is showing as "shipped" now. Yay!


----------



## spc62kboards

Here is my awful unboxing video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYnZsFPgqZ0


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine has shipped.

It's in Ontario, CA.  

Whatever. . . . .

The order page still says Tomorrow but the tracking says Wednesday.

If it doesn't arrive by tomorrow I will contact them to refund my $3.99.   But I expect it will.


----------



## mlewis78

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine has shipped.
> 
> It's in Ontario, CA.
> 
> Whatever. . . . .
> 
> The order page still says Tomorrow but the tracking says Wednesday.
> 
> If it doesn't arrive by tomorrow I will contact them to refund my $3.99.  But I expect it will.


That is strange that it didn't ship from a closer warehouse, Ann.

Mine still says that it went to the carrier Sunday night about 9pm and estimated delivery for September 30th before 8pm. It didn't arrive. I worked until 6:30pm and thought I should go home first instead of going to the health club, just in case it was left with the super, but it didn't arrive at all, no carrier slip or note. Before I saw the tracking, I wasn't expecting it until Wednesday, but having been through another Amazon order that was supposed to arrive on Saturday but didn't, I don't like this. I hope that everything arrives tomorrow. I had to re-order the cover (and two other things I'd ordered) after I contacted customer service Saturday night and it is scheduled to arrive Tuesday.

I wonder if my paperwhite didn't make it to the carrier, just like the other things that I'd ordered last week.


----------



## Koi

I'm in Oregon, and mine's coming from Ontario, as well.  Really odd, but UPS tracking says tomorrow.  I ordered Sept. 4, paid for one day shipping, and have watched all of you all day long say your's had finally said shipped, and was getting pretty antsy.  Mine finally went to 'shipped' status just before 7:30 pm.   Wheew.


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> That is strange that it didn't ship from a closer warehouse, Ann.
> 
> Mine still says that it went to the carrier Sunday night about 9pm and estimated delivery for September 30th before 8pm. It didn't arrive. I worked until 6:30pm and thought I should go home first instead of going to the health club, just in case it was left with the super, but it didn't arrive at all, no carrier slip or note. Before I saw the tracking, I wasn't expecting it until Wednesday, but having been through another Amazon order that was supposed to arrive on Saturday but didn't, I don't like this. I hope that everything arrives tomorrow. I had to re-order the cover (and two other things I'd ordered) after I contacted customer service Saturday night and it is scheduled to arrive Tuesday.
> 
> I wonder if my paperwhite didn't make it to the carrier, just like the other things that I'd ordered last week.


Mine shipped from Breinigsville, PA.


----------



## Muddypawz

Wahoo!  Mine has finally shipped but from Ontario, CA and I'm in Louisiana.  Surely there's a closer facility but as long as it arrives at my doorstep tomorrow, it can come from the moon!


----------



## mlewis78

Now in the tracking the expected delivery date just changed from Sept. 30th to Oct. 1st (before 8pm).  I put in my cell phone number early this morning for updates, but there have been none, not even that it has left Breinigsville, PA.


----------



## crisandria

Mine has shipped.  It's got an origin scan from Ontario,CA. Why on earth they shipped it from there to go to CT I have no idea.  Delivery is tomorrow.


----------



## loonlover

Mine shipped at 7:54PM but not sure where it is coming from  The most frequent locations our orders come from are Coffeyville, Ks and somewhere in Indiana.  Almost everything shipped overnight then comes through Mesquite, TX.  I'm still expecting it tomorrow.


----------



## Toby

Mine is in a carrier facility in Ma, the state where I live, but it still says a Wed delivery by FedEx SmartPost. That's okay as I did not pay for 1 day shipping. If it comes tomorrow, I will be estatic, but not going to expect it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine has shipped.
> 
> It's in Ontario, CA.
> 
> Whatever. . . . .
> 
> The order page still says Tomorrow but the tracking says Wednesday.
> 
> If it doesn't arrive by tomorrow I will contact them to refund my $3.99.  But I expect it will.


Aargh...how annoying!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

spc62kboards said:


> Here is my awful unboxing video
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYnZsFPgqZ0


Thanks for sharing! I can't wait for mine to get here.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I just looked on Lasership's website to track two packages (1 is the paperwhite, the other is the cover and another item).  Both were on Amazon's tracking as coming 9/30 and then changed to 10/1.  On Lasership's website there is nothing about it coming 10/1, but there is a note Monday afternoon that they did not receive either package.  I'm about to call Amazon customer service. The package with the cover was supposed to arrive Saturday but didn't and I had to re-order.  Now the re-order has been nixed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I just looked on Lasership's website to track two packages (1 is the paperwhite, the other is the cover and another item). Both were on Amazon's tracking as coming 9/30 and then changed to 10/1. On Lasership's website there is nothing about it coming 10/1, but there is a note Monday afternoon that they did not receive either package. I'm about to call Amazon customer service. The package with the cover was supposed to arrive Saturday but didn't and I had to re-order. Now the re-order has been nixed.


Aargh, Marti!

Betsy


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mine was shipped from Indiana.......is now in Columbus, less than an hour away! Can't wait!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KTaylor-Green said:


> Mine was shipped from Indiana.......is now in Columbus, less than an hour away! Can't wait!


Woohoo, Katherine!

Mine is still in PA according to the tracking. Oh, well, that's just a few hours away.

Betsy


----------



## gdae23

> Yours is in Edison?? I live in New Jersey and mine is in Tennessee.


When I looked before, I saw somewhere that mine originated in Pennsylvania. Now it's just listed as "US".
I also just noticed that on the FedEx tracking page, it's showing the estimated delivery date as 11/1/13! That is clearly a mistake, but I hope that doesn't somehow negatively affect the sorting, sending and delivery. Keeping my fingers crossed that it at least arrives by Thursday. I have Amazon Prime and went for the 2 day shipping.

That is strange that some of these are being sent from warehouses so far off. Tennessee is a nice place though, so your Kindle should have some good Karma .


----------



## mlewis78

I just had a very unsatisfactory phone call with Amazon customer service.  My items (paperwhite, cover and two hair care products from another seller) were "lost" -- they will not say why and how this happened twice with the same items I ordered last week that didn't come on Saturday -- but Christopher just told me that now I cannot have the paperwhite until October 15th.  I said how can that be when I ordered it on Sept. 3rd and the delivery date was going to be October 2nd?  So I think they lost it and have run out of them and won't have more until October 15th.

He's supposed to call me back.

One of the other items is a silver chain that is now coming via UPS (instead of Fedex last Saturday) tomorrow.  I told him to give me a credit on the hair care items and that I will just buy from my hair salon and pay more.  It was from another seller (was to be fulfilled by Amazon, as they say).

Has anyone else here ever had this problem with Amazon?  That the items never reached the carrier or that you pre-ordered a kindle the day it was announced and then you had to wait an extra two weeks after the initial delivery date?

I'm sorry that I bothered.  I have enough trouble on this end with the carriers who don't want to ring me and come up the stairs to my apartment.


----------



## Meemo

While we wait, the User Guides are posted now - some of you won't need them since you had a PW already, but my newest Kindle was the K$79 so I'll be studying up a bit.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201307530


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I just had a very unsatisfactory phone call with Amazon customer service. My items (paperwhite, cover and two hair care products from another seller) were "lost" -- they will not say why and how this happened twice with the same items I ordered last week that didn't come on Saturday -- but Christopher just told me that now I cannot have the paperwhite until October 15th. I said how can that be when I ordered it on Sept. 3rd and the delivery date was going to be October 2nd? So I think they lost it and have run out of them and won't have more until October 15th.
> 
> He's supposed to call me back.
> 
> One of the other items is a silver chain that is now coming via UPS (instead of Fedex last Saturday) tomorrow. I told him to give me a credit on the hair care items and that I will just buy from my hair salon and pay more. It was from another seller (was to be fulfilled by Amazon, as they say).
> 
> Has anyone else here ever had this problem with Amazon? That the items never reached the carrier or that you pre-ordered a kindle the day it was announced and then you had to wait an extra two weeks after the initial delivery date?
> 
> I'm sorry that I bothered. I have enough trouble on this end with the carriers who don't want to ring me and come up the stairs to my apartment.


I would ask to be bumped up to a supervisor. This is not good customer service. I'm very sorry, Marti. How frustrating!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, mine is in Chantilly now. Amazon's tracking was still showing Pennsylvania, which is a perfectly nice state (Go, Steelers!) but I didn't think my Kindle would want to spend THIS much time there.

So I went to Lasership's site.

If yours is arriving via Lasership and you want to have a link that you can obsessively check, just take the tracking number and add it to Lasership's URL like this:

http://www.lasership.com/track/LA29XXXXXX

Where LA29XXXXXX is your tracking number.

Off to obsessively check mine...

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I just noticed that the Lasership tracking number for my paperwhite order was identical to the tracking number for the cover and hair care items, which was a separate Amazon order.  I suppose they were going to send it all in one package, but they way they do business is a mystery to me.


----------



## teralpar

My PW2 shipped from Whitestown, IN on Sunday night to Hebron, KY where she rested all day Monday. Hebron is only about 30 miles from where I live. I was soooo tempted just to drive there and pick her up!!  


As of 12:05 AM my "Olivia" has now left Hebron, KY.


----------



## larryb52

well its with Lasership in Md and out for delivery, I'll be at work and have to trust my neighbors to sign , fingers crossed...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, looking for a bunch of happy dances today!!!!

I'll be out some in the middle of the day*, hopefully it won't be delivered while I'm out.  But then it would be there when I get back.  But I don't like the idea of it sitting on my porch all lonely for a couple of hours...oh, what to do, what to do....  

Betsy

*Hubby wants to go out for a picnic, and hasn't been feeling well, and he's more important than a gizmo, so staying home isn't an option. And it's just a couple of hours.


----------



## cleee

Ordered mine on 9/25 with Prime. It is on the UPS truck Out for Delivery! UPS usually delivers at about 10:30 am.


----------



## crisandria

Mine has made it as far as Windsor Locks, CT.  Still scheduled for delivery today,  UPS delivers about 3:00 PM here, but yesterday it was closer to 5:00 pm when they delivered something else, but occasionally they have shown up at 1:00 pm.  I'm hoping for closer to 1:00 today      not that it will do a lot of good I'm working till 4:00 pm.


----------



## simonz

There are 15 reviews of the PW2 on Amazon already. Most of them love the new screen contrast and the improved speed of page changes. The new screen seems to fix the shadows on the bottom of the PW1 screen. 

I'm holding out for the 3G PW2 in November.


----------



## chocochibi

Mine was shipped from Ontario CA also. I just checked the tracking and it's in Louisville KY. It says there was an aircraft delay to due mechanical reasons, not sure it will get here today now. I'm in Little Rock AR.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I cancelled my order, I decided that tennis clinics were more important then a new e-reader. Then my Hubby got me one for my birthday. It will arrive Oct 17. I am cool with that althought I expect it sooner then that.


----------



## loonlover

chocochibi said:


> Mine was shipped from Ontario CA also. I just checked the tracking and it's in Louisville KY. It says there was an aircraft delay to due mechanical reasons, not sure it will get here today now. I'm in Little Rock AR.


Mine should have been on the same plane as yours but all tracking shows this morning is it being at the carrier facility in Ontario, Ca. Oh well, I hope it gets here this week. I was really looking forward to taking it to work at the arena on Friday night.


----------



## Muddypawz

chocochibi said:


> Mine was shipped from Ontario CA also. I just checked the tracking and it's in Louisville KY. It says there was an aircraft delay to due mechanical reasons, not sure it will get here today now. I'm in Little Rock AR.


Yours and mine were on the same plane to Louisville, KY. Keeping my fingers crossed that they can make up for lost time and get them out on time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This morning's update:

My kindle is in Louisville KY.

Expected delivery is still today, Oct 1, by 8 p.m. (though I seem to recall it saying Oct 2 on the tracking page last night. . . . that could be a mis-remembering, though, because I thought I remembered the tracking email I got saying the same thing but when I look at it this morning it definitely says Oct 1.)

Then I went to bed.

This morning, the tracking details definitely say delivery today -- Oct 1. Though there is also a note that says "your package is delayed because of transportation issues." Which is a bummer, if true. Louisville, KY isn't really that far. And the detail tracking has a similar note on an in-between scan (it says "Delay in delivery due to mechanical issues with aircraft or truck movement") -- the latest scan just says it's there. That was at 4:30 this morning . . . . . .

Oh, and it's UPS shipping*.

FWIW, I do NOT RECOMMEND calling them unless it's supposed to be there and isn't.  Chances are they don't _really_ know anything if it's still in transit. It is extremely easy for some human along the route to enter the wrong thing. Or forget to log something. The carrier has the responsibility and Amazon probably don't have any more information that WE do without researching it. So I wouldn't even be very confident of any answer given unless it was clear the person took some time to look into it -- more time than a 5 minute 'hold' -- that's just to ask a boss what to tell you. 

Besides, it's EXTREMELY unlikely they'll say something like, "Oh, that's completely wrong, your package is on the truck and will be delivered within the hour." So, to my way of thinking, it doesn't help. It's more likely they'll tell you it's lost or they don't know or something which doesn't really answer any of your questions. And if the DO tell you it's really on its way and it doesn't show up, then you're even LESS happy.

No. Much better to just wait it out. So I still expect my package today by 8 p.m. -- though I admit I'm very slightly less sure than I was yesterday at this time. BUT I won't be contacting Amazon unless and until until the promised delivery time comes and goes with no kindle delivery. I HOPE I don't have to call them at all, of course; I just feel it's unproductive to complain at this point.

*I will note that I have been unhappy with LaserShip before -- as I believe I've said -- and have shared that feedback with Amazon that more than once and requested that they use UPS if possible. I do not know if those conversations are a reason mine's coming from California via UPS rather than Delaware or PA via LaserShip, though. I have received packages since, via LaserShip, without any trouble. I expect it's all part of Amazon's 'chaotic' warehousing system.

<checking> Nope. Nothing changed while I wrote this.


----------



## jlee745

Meemo said:


> While we wait, the User Guides are posted now - some of you won't need them since you had a PW already, but my newest Kindle was the K$79 so I'll be studying up a bit.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201307530


Thanks going to ck it out now. Paige is out for delivery. Is UPS ground where they drop it off at post office?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> While we wait, the User Guides are posted now - some of you won't need them since you had a PW already, but my newest Kindle was the K$79 so I'll be studying up a bit.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201307530


Oh! Good Idea. . . . . how weird would it be to d/l it to my OLD PW. 



jlee745 said:


> Thanks going to ck it out now. Paige is out for delivery. Is UPS ground where they drop it off at post office?


For me, in the greater Washington DC area, when they ship UPS ground, the guy in the brown truck comes to my house.


----------



## chocochibi

UPS ground is where ups deliver it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This morning's update:
> 
> My kindle is in Louisville KY.


Aaargh!!! 

I would give you mine but I've got the tech editor stuff to do.

(mine is out for delivery.)

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Woohoo! Mine is out for delivery!!  I feel lucky after reading how far most people's has to travel. Mine was sent from Whitestown, IN which is only 2 hours from here so I think my PW had a low-key trip compared to others!   Hopefully they all arrive today as promised.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaargh!!!
> 
> I would give you mine but I've got the tech editor stuff to do.
> 
> (mine is out for delivery.)
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . sure. . . . . 

It's not like I'll be completely kindleless until it arrives. If it doesn't make it by this evening it's, at worst, a "First World Dissapointment".


----------



## jlee745

UPS just backed into my YARD! OMG! I'm in shock He never gets here before 4pm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . sure. . . . .
> 
> It's not like I'll be completely kindleless until it arrives. If it doesn't make it by this evening it's, at worst, a "First World Dissapointment".


Really, I would...it's not like I'd be Kindleless either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> UPS just backed into my YARD! OMG! I'm in shock He never gets here before 4pm


Your yard?? Hopefully it was on the driveway...  Or maybe you don't care if he's delivering your K!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I hereby resolve to hate you all for the remainder of the day, or until MINE comes, whichever comes first.



edited to add:
O.K. Now it's just getting silly. I just checked again -- why? no reason. why not? you all understand  -- for a brief period it said there was no tracking! 

If you clicked the 'why' there was this page about 'things beyond our control', 'system integration issues', blah blah blah. So I went to the shipment confirmation email I got last night which has a direct link to tracking information. Whew! Tracking.

So, no change as to details, BUT, here's the really silly thing: the _picture_ next to the tracking info is a Keyboard kindle!  And it's the same on the orders page, though I'm sure it showed a PW before.

Methinks they're really busy. AND, on the main page today it says available October 10 if you order now.

I think I'm moving toward altering my expectations of delivery today.  But, again, First World Problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I hereby resolve to hate you all for the remainder of the day, or until MINE comes, whichever comes first.


C'mon, everyone, group hug for Ann!




























Betsy


----------



## jlee745

Correction: Driveway

It was not shipped inside a brown box. Its the little black box like if you bought it directly from store. Hope they didn't throw it around like I've seen them throw stuff at my neighbors house.


----------



## Doodle Mom

Mine is out for delivery also but our UPS guy doesn't show up until after 4:00     I am excited to receive it since I still have the Kindle 2.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Doodle Mom said:


> Mine is out for delivery also but our UPS guy doesn't show up until after 4:00  I am excited to receive it since I still have the Kindle 2.


Wow! You have resisted a long time! I think you'll be really really pleased with the PW2. I'm excited for you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> Correction: Driveway
> 
> It was not shipped inside a brown box. Its the little black box like if you bought it directly from store. Hope they didn't throw it around like I've seen them throw stuff at my neighbors house.


Just teasing you, jlee!  So, how is it? Huh, huh? *taps foot impatiently*

Betsy


----------



## kansaskyle

Ann - sounds like our PW2's are on the same plane from Louisville to Texas.  Unfortunately, UPS shows "Status:	Package delayed"  

UPS normally delivers late afternoon for me, so I have all day to constantly check the tracking status.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wonder what's going on in Louisville?  I did a Google search and didn't find anything...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

kansaskyle said:


> Ann - sounds like our PW2's are on the same plane from Louisville to Texas. Unfortunately, UPS shows "Status:	Package delayed"
> 
> UPS normally delivers late afternoon for me, so I have all day to constantly check the tracking status.


Well, I hope that's not the case . . . since I'm in Arlington VIRGINIA!  



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder what's going on in Louisville? I did a Google search and didn't find anything...
> 
> Betsy


Well, there's definitely Fog. Though one feels it should be lifting quite soon. If the plan is to send it by air, that would definitely have an effect. And I certainly don't want a plane load of Kindles to crash!


----------



## kansaskyle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I hope that's not the case . . . since I'm in Arlington VIRGINIA!


Doh, I thought it was Arlington, TX. My bad. My PW2 is in Louisville, KY at the moment though.


----------



## Okkoto86

Not sure whats going on with mine but a little worried.  It originally showed a delivery of today and I got a ups my choice email saying the same thing.  When I woke up this morning I had an email from my choice saying it would be delayed because amazon never gave them the package, and the ups tracking says the same thing, never got it.  Amazon still says today, lets hope its just a ups glitch...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'kay, this might qualify me as officially 'having a problem'. But here's a UPS flight tracker:

http://flightaware.com/live/fleet/UPS

Louisville Airport is SDF. Not many flights have left there today.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Mine shipped 1_day from CA to VT (could they ship it from any farther away?), left last night, but either in CA or KY it said flight delay due to mechanical issues. It's been in KY for about 6 hours now. UPS page doesn't list an expected delivery date but I'm loosing hope for today. A very similar thing happened with a previous kindle, not sure if it was PW1 or Touch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'kay, this might qualify me as officially 'having a problem'. But here's a UPS flight tracker:
> 
> http://flightaware.com/live/fleet/UPS
> 
> Louisville Airport is SDF. Not many flights have left there today.


I wonder why. I checked the weather earlier, and there didn't seem to be any major issues? EDIT: Although now I found a report that said it was foggy there:
http://www.flightstats.com/go/Airport/airportDetails.do?airportCode=SDF

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'kay, this might qualify me as officially 'having a problem'. But here's a UPS flight tracker:
> 
> http://flightaware.com/live/fleet/UPS
> 
> Louisville Airport is SDF. Not many flights have left there today.


If this has anything to do with the shutdown situation... I swear...


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Mine showed "out for delivery" this morning at 7. At 10:20, the brown truck pulled up and my PW2 is here! I am charging it now. I may have questions later as this is my first PW.
Oh, mine also arrived in a black box. LOL I asked the driver if he had a lot of these this morning and he said mine was the only one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KTaylor-Green said:


> Mine showed "out for delivery" this morning at 7. At 10:20, the brown truck pulled up and my PW2 is here! I am charging it now. I may have questions later as this is my first PW.
> Oh, mine also arrived in a black box. LOL I asked the driver if he had a lot of these this morning and he said mine was the only one!


Yay!

And the video that Scott posted earlier also showed a black box. So I'm guessing that's standard.

You can use it while it is charging, you know!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder why. I checked the weather earlier, and there didn't seem to be any major issues?
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I don't know. I did also find this site:

http://www.webscene.info/webscene2/ksdfx/console.html

Which is basically all flights in and out of Louisville. It has a thing to click for weather (the sun icon in the chart at the left) and shows no ceiling and 7 mile visibility.

On the plus side, I got a text from Amazon saying it's shipped. . . .but the web site said that last night so I don't really count that as 'news'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Flightaware will do all flights, too, not just by airline. And I added this one to my earlier post:

http://www.flightstats.com/go/Airport/airportDetails.do?airportCode=SDF

Is this enabling?

Betsy


----------



## northofdivision

Doodle Mom: "Mine is out for delivery also but our UPS guy doesn't show up until after 4:00 Sad    I am excited to receive it since I still have the Kindle 2."

Imagine going from a K2 to a paperwhite. I'm so excited for this woman. Like going from a honda accord to a ferrari. Exciting stuff. Though that click on the k2 page turn was very very satisfying i must admit. 

Looking forward to hearing the initial impressions. Mine won't be here till tomorrow. Tough life. #middleclassproblems


----------



## jlee745

I've only held my kindle keyboard so the size difference is nice. If I wasn't scared of something happening to it I think I could use it without a case. I have tried with my kk but didn't feel right.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Flightaware will do all flights, too, not just by airline. And I added this one to my earlier post:
> 
> http://www.flightstats.com/go/Airport/airportDetails.do?airportCode=SDF
> 
> Is this enabling?
> 
> Betsy


If I'm reading the time right -- it gives the fog report as of 11:56UTC -- which I _think_ is 4 hours off East coast time -- so 7:56 a.m. EDT

And that gels with the generic weather site I looked at that there was fog early this morning. But, again, you'd think it'd've lifted by now!

eta: Well, I'm going to take a break from obsessing and go watch last night's TV recordings -- _Bones_ and _Castle_. Then I'll come back and see if anything's changed. 

Y'all who got 'em, enjoy 'em.


----------



## Meemo

Out for delivery! Bye doesn't usually show until late afternoon though. 

Betsy, hope your DH is feeling better.


----------



## avivs

what does that mean?

October 1, 2013 06:40:00 AM East Hanover NJ US               Package arrived at a carrier facility
October 1, 2013 05:05:46 AM Fedex Smartpost Edison NJ US Package has left the carrier facility
October 1, 2013 05:05:00 AM Fedex Smartpost Edison NJ US In transit to pickup location
October 1, 2013 12:13:00 AM Fedex Smartpost Edison NJ US Package arrived at a carrier facility
September 30, 2013 03:26:00 PM US Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

avivs said:


> what does that mean?
> 
> October 1, 2013 06:40:00 AM East Hanover NJ US Package arrived at a carrier facility
> October 1, 2013 05:05:46 AM Fedex Smartpost Edison NJ US Package has left the carrier facility
> October 1, 2013 05:05:00 AM Fedex Smartpost Edison NJ US In transit to pickup location
> October 1, 2013 12:13:00 AM Fedex Smartpost Edison NJ US Package arrived at a carrier facility
> September 30, 2013 03:26:00 PM US Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier


Isn't Fedex Smartpost where Fedex takes it to your post office and they deliver it? Sounds like they left it at a post office/postal center. EDIT: Yes, here's more about Fedex Smartpost http://about.van.fedex.com/fedex_smartpost

Betsy


----------



## avivs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Isn't Fedex Smartpost where Fedex takes it to your post office and they deliver it? Sounds like they left it at a post office/postal center.
> 
> Betsy


It was sapused to be sent to a company that will sent it to Israel. do you think that this is the company?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

avivs said:


> It was sapused to be sent to a company that will sent it to Israel. do you think that this is the company?


Possibly--perhaps USPS? http://about.van.fedex.com/fedex_smartpost

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

I think I read where someone was wondering if the lights are off at lowest setting. (if I'm mistaken please excuse me) but the lights are totally off at lowest setting. there is four light across the bottom.


----------



## kansaskyle

Ann in Arlington said:


> If I'm reading the time right -- it gives the fog report as of 11:56UTC -- which I _think_ is 4 hours off East coast time -- so 7:56 a.m. EDT
> 
> And that gels with the generic weather site I looked at that there was fog early this morning. But, again, you'd think it'd've lifted by now!


Maybe this means the package will fly out eventually, and they will send a special delivery vehicle out instead of the normal truck. (wishful thinking).


----------



## kansaskyle

jlee745 said:


> I think I read where someone was wondering if the lights are off at lowest setting. (if I'm mistaken please excuse me) but the lights are totally off at lowest setting. there is four light across the bottom.


That was a request from many people, and I think I read that PW2 now turned the lights off completely at lowest setting. Good to see that confirmed. Thanks!


----------



## avivs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Possibly--perhaps USPS? http://about.van.fedex.com/fedex_smartpost
> 
> Betsy


the company is at East Hanover NJ US, so i think all is according to plan. 
it's funny, cause I've ordered a standard shipment, and was sapused to get it at the 7Th.
nice.


----------



## larryb52

well mine is officially at home but I'm here at work till 4....is it 4 yet ?...and my friend wants a detailed report as his is in the next batch & I get to gift my PW1 to my wife...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Out for delivery! Bye doesn't usually show until late afternoon though.
> 
> Betsy, hope your DH is feeling better.


Thanks, Meemo. He felt good enough to go out for a run this morning, so that's good. He couldn't run while we were traveling and then got sick at the end of the trip and couldn't run when we got home. But he had a good run!

Betsy


----------



## chocochibi

Mine is still showing as being in Louisville, but the in transit says it's still scheduled to be delivered on the scheduled date which is today. On my tracking it says the delay was due to a mechanical problem, not weather. Going to play some World of Warcraft to take my mind off it


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Mine's saying the exact same thing, except on the main tracking page, next to "In Transit" it doesn't say "on time" or any delivery date anywhere. If I click on "contact us" at the top, then click on "live chat", a page with more info on the package comes up, it does say, "In Transit - On time". In fact it says delivery by 3pm, whereas it had been saying 8pm. But I don't believe it. I've been amazed by UPS before, but I don't think they can get it from Louisville to my door today (even by 8pm). 

I started a live chat, and the person was not helpful. Basically said it was delayed due to mechanical, which I could read myself on my tracking page. He said it will be delivered tomorrow. I said why does the page (the 2nd page) still say delivery today? And he just said it will be delivered tomorrow. I seem to have bad luck with kindle deliveries...

Of course, I'll ask for the $3.99 back...


----------



## Vicki G.

Mine is out for delivery.  It didn't hit Stafford (from Houston) til 6:00 am.  Should be here (at work) in the next 1 to 1.5 hours.


----------



## noternie

I'm jealous of all of you with your tracking numbers or actual new Paperwhites in your hands. I wish I could obsess over such things. But my final decision was to go with a 3g. I'm still waiting for the page to change/my email to come letting me know that I can actually ORDER it. Then I can wait a few more weeks and do what you all are doing.

Does anyone have any insight, based on what they've done in the past, WHEN they might open up the 3g for ordering? I've never bought one before. I'm currently using a Kindle 2 on long-term loan from my mom, who has also lent one to my wife. My mom should be getting the wifi Paperwhite any day now. I think it will be her 4th or 5th Kindle.


----------



## kansaskyle

Oh noes...  

Scheduled Delivery Updated To:  
Wednesday, 10/02/2013, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Yep, me too. My tracking is now saying delivery tomorrow.   I guess "one-day" means "one-day, sometimes, if we can manage it."


----------



## kansaskyle

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Yep, me too. My tracking is now saying delivery tomorrow.  I guess "one-day" means "one-day, sometimes, if we can manage it."


Guess I'll contact Amazon once it arrives and request a refund for next-day shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kansaskyle said:


> Oh noes...
> 
> Scheduled Delivery Updated To:
> Wednesday, 10/02/2013, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)





Eltanin Publishing said:


> Yep, me too. My tracking is now saying delivery tomorrow.  I guess "one-day" means "one-day, sometimes, if we can manage it."


Aaargh for all who have delays!

And as for the one-day, well, yeah....Amazon doesn't control EVERYTHING.  I suppose Jeff Bezos could have chartered a jet, flown to Louisville, unpacked the UPS jet and then rented a truck and delivered all the Kindles himself. 

Mine isn't here and I'll be nervous until it gets in my hot little hands.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I don't blame Amazon, I blame UPS. Except, 1) I don't know how some people got theirs yesterday, and 2) although Amazon will refund the $3.99, part of why I paid for Prime was so that I could get free 2-day and $3.99 one-day shipping, and they won't refund any of what we paid for Prime. I once had a free prime 2-day shipping package delayed (didn't arrive in 2 days) and Amazon kept saying they wouldn't refund anything because I didn't pay anything for shipping. I said, "Yes I did - I paid $79 to be part of prime which includes free 2-day shipping."


----------



## sparklemotion

Mine is out for delivery today! 

So sorry for those dealing with delays. I hope you all have yours soon!


----------



## cleee

Mine has arrived! MUCH better contrast and the spotlighting on the bottom is just about gone. I will know better when i get home and do a side by side.


----------



## Muddypawz

"Scheduled Delivery Updated To:  
Wednesday, 10/02/2013, by 3:00 P.M.(by end of day for residential deliveries)"

How depressing.....  And of course I'm home all day today but won't be home tomorrow.  

Oh well, I'm excited for those of you who will be getting yours today and for my son, who'll be getting my PW.  He didn't know when my PW2 was supposed to be arriving so it'll be a nice surprise for him when I show up with his "new" PW tomorrow when I go to babysit.


----------



## booklover888

Mine is here.

I asked my UPS guy if he had a lot of these today and he said no. He said he was surprised, usually when Amazon puts new ones out they get hammered. Mine was the only one he had seen, today.


----------



## KTaylor-Green

I think I am going to be very happy with mine! No shadows on the screen and the lighting and contrast are fabulous! Perfect for 61 year old eyes. 
So sorry for those with delays.


----------



## northofdivision

cleee said:


> Mine has arrived! MUCH better contrast and the spotlighting on the bottom is just about gone. I will know better when i get home and do a side by side.


Brilliant. Tomorrow by 3pm for me. Very excited for this new lighting.


----------



## Vicki G.

Yes!  Much whiter and the font is blacker but still not the super dense boldness of the Kindle4 fonts.  However, there are so many other features that go along with the Paperwhite that I think I will be wildly happy with it.  

I've done a side-by-side here in the office, under fluorescent lights.  Different story when than home lighting.  Will keep you posted.


----------



## Muddypawz

cleee said:


> Mine has arrived! MUCH better contrast and the spotlighting on the bottom is just about gone. I will know better when i get home and do a side by side.


So glad to hear this! Thanks!


----------



## mlewis78

mlewis78 said:


> I just had a very unsatisfactory phone call with Amazon customer service. My items (paperwhite, cover and two hair care products from another seller) were "lost" -- they will not say why and how this happened twice with the same items I ordered last week that didn't come on Saturday -- but Christopher just told me that now I cannot have the paperwhite until October 15th. I said how can that be when I ordered it on Sept. 3rd and the delivery date was going to be October 2nd? So I think they lost it and have run out of them and won't have more until October 15th.
> 
> He's supposed to call me back.
> 
> One of the other items is a silver chain that is now coming via UPS (instead of Fedex last Saturday) tomorrow. I told him to give me a credit on the hair care items and that I will just buy from my hair salon and pay more. It was from another seller (was to be fulfilled by Amazon, as they say).
> 
> Has anyone else here ever had this problem with Amazon? That the items never reached the carrier or that you pre-ordered a kindle the day it was announced and then you had to wait an extra two weeks after the initial delivery date?
> 
> I'm sorry that I bothered. I have enough trouble on this end with the carriers who don't want to ring me and come up the stairs to my apartment.


Just got mine!!!!!!! About to open it now.

It's the package with two other things that were "lost" last week. Lasership buzzed my apartment and said "will you come down?" I said "you are supposed to come up but I will come down." I buzzed him in and we met halfway on the 4 flights of stairs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'kay, so, the tracking page now says it's left the facility.  If it left by air, it should get to this area within a couple of hours, if it comes directly to one of the local airports.  There's still a chance it will be here on time.  But if it goes to another UPS 'hub', well, the nearest one of those is Philly, and then they'd have to drive it to the local UPS warehouse. . . . . 

BUT, the UPS flight tracker doesn't show anything having left Louisville lately -- maybe that's wrong, or maybe it's coming by truck, which is at least a 9 hour trip. . . . .so even if the trucker doesn't stop, it won't be even in the neighborhood until 11 tonight.

I guess I'll get it tomorrow.

And give Amazon a call about my $3.99


----------



## Chad Winters

I'm glad I decided not to pony up for the 1 day shipping


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'kay, so, the tracking page now says it's left the facility. If it left by air, it should get to this area within a couple of hours, if it comes directly to one of the local airports. There's still a chance it will be here on time. But if it goes to another UPS 'hub', well, the nearest one of those is Philly, and then they'd have to drive it to the local UPS warehouse. . . . .
> 
> BUT, the UPS flight tracker doesn't show anything having left Louisville lately -- maybe that's wrong, or maybe it's coming by truck, which is at least a 9 hour trip. . . . .so even if the trucker doesn't stop, it won't be even in the neighborhood until 11 tonight.
> 
> I guess I'll get it tomorrow.
> 
> And give Amazon a call about my $3.99


 Usually they go from Louisville to Chantilly (Dulles)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vicki G.

I forgot to say earlier that there is NO splotching on the screen and I also can't see the lights at the bottom of the screen.  The screen doesn't even look like it is lit at all.  A co-worker said the screen looks yellower to her on a side-by-side.  Which probably means it's better under subdued lighting, where this screen has always had a blueish cast when the lighting is turned up a bit.

Can't wait to get it home and play with it under different lighting conditions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Usually they go from Louisville to Chantilly (Dulles)
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


And, if they do. . . . it should land there sometime before 4. So there'd still be time to get it to me today before 8. They could just drop it off -- we're totally on the way from Dulles to the distribution center in Alexandria. 

I only mentioned Philly because, on the UPS flight website, it doesn't show Chantilly as one of their 'hubs'. . . . but, yeah, that doesn't mean they don't fly elsewhere.

I've not abandoned all hope, but, at this point I won't be surprised if it doesn't show. But, ya never know. . . . .



Chad Winters said:


> I'm glad I decided not to pony up for the 1 day shipping


They're very good about refunding the money if it doesn't make the 1 day promise for some reason. At least once, they refunded it for me without even asking on something! I'm glad I asked for 1 day shipping, but if I don't get it, I have every confidence I'll get the money back.


----------



## mlewis78

I hope that you get it today, Ann.


----------



## Muddypawz

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'kay, so, the tracking page now says it's left the facility. If it left by air, it should get to this area within a couple of hours, if it comes directly to one of the local airports. There's still a chance it will be here on time. But if it goes to another UPS 'hub', well, the nearest one of those is Philly, and then they'd have to drive it to the local UPS warehouse. . . . .
> 
> BUT, the UPS flight tracker doesn't show anything having left Louisville lately -- maybe that's wrong, or maybe it's coming by truck, which is at least a 9 hour trip. . . . .so even if the trucker doesn't stop, it won't be even in the neighborhood until 11 tonight.
> 
> I guess I'll get it tomorrow.


Good luck! lol My tracking shows that mine hasn't budged from Louisville.

I've got a question about importing my collections,.....anyone. I thought my PW2 would arrive today and I'd transfer everything over then deregister my old PW before giving it to my son tomorrow. However, since it looks like it won't arrive till tomorrow now, will my collections still remain "in the cloud" if I unregister my PW or should I wait till the new one arrives and I transfer everything over before deregistering it?


----------



## mlewis78

The screen looks very good.  No unevenness and no cones at the bottom.  I didn't buy the first PW, so I can't compare.  Haven't done any real reading yet and am charging it up.  Want it to be on full charge.


----------



## Toby

My kindle arrived in my town at 8AM today. I guess FedEx SmartPost might have left it with USPS. I still have to wait until tomorrow. So close by......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Muddypawz said:


> Good luck! lol My tracking shows that mine hasn't budged from Louisville.
> 
> I've got a question about importing my collections,.....anyone. I thought my PW2 would arrive today and I'd transfer everything over then deregister my old PW before giving it to my son tomorrow. However, since it looks like it won't arrive till tomorrow now, will my collections still remain "in the cloud" if I unregister my PW or should I wait till the new one arrives and I transfer everything over before deregistering it?


Shouldn't be a problem. I seem to recall that I was actually able, if I wanted to, to import collections from devices I didn't even HAVE any more. Yep . . . just checked in my regular Kindle. . . I can import from my old K3Keyboard and DX if I want: they're both long gone sold back to Amazon! So it shouldn't be a problem. 

Still, If the son is in the same house with you, I'd wait until you have the new one to be sure before de-registering. You know, just so YOU always have a kindle available. 

Or, here's a thing: import those collections onto another device -- say the Kindle for PC -- then you'll be doubly sure that the collections are available to import to the new device.


----------



## Okkoto86

I hate to say it bu I think we're out of luck.  Mine is still in Louisville as well, the normal tracking and amazon still say today but when I log into my My Choice account it tells me it was rescheduled to tomorrow.  Ah well, im off work tomorrow anyway ill just ask for my $4 back lol.


----------



## Muddypawz

Ann in Arlington said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. I seem to recall that I was actually able, if I wanted to, to import collections from devices I didn't even HAVE any more. Yep . . . just checked in my regular Kindle. . . I can import from my old K3Keyboard and DX if I want: they're both long gone sold back to Amazon! So it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Still, If the son is in the same house with you, I'd wait until you have the new one to be sure before de-registering. You know, just so YOU always have a kindle available.
> 
> Or, here's a thing: import those collections onto another device -- say the Kindle for PC -- then you'll be doubly sure that the collections are available to import to the new device.


Thanks, Ann. My son is married and lives out of town but I'm heading over there tomorrow. I did check my Kindle for PC and all my collections are there so I guess I should be ok if I deregister it before the new one arrives.


----------



## Chad Winters

mlewis78 said:


> The screen looks very good. No unevenness and no cones at the bottom. I didn't buy the first PW, so I can't compare. Haven't done any real reading yet and am charging it up. Want it to be on full charge.


That's a good question, do I have to charge the PW before first use?


----------



## MsBea

I didn't order a PW2 this time, (I still have the first PW and love it, but that's not to say I won't order one later on), but I am feeling the excitement from all these posts and getting such a laugh out of them.  I'm saving up for a new tablet, but am torn between the 7" kindle or the Ipad Mini.  I'm just going to wait and see after people start getting their Fire and the IPad mini is announced. I have the Fire HD - 8" but I'm looking to get something more portable.


----------



## Koi

Tracking for mine said delivery today, until 11 am this morning.  Then it switched to tomorrow.  It is in my town-  but it got here after the trucks were already out of the barn.  I'm trying to not be too disappointed or cranky, with mixed success.  I'll ask for a refund too.


----------



## Doodle Mom

I just got mine and it all set up!  WOW what a difference to my Kindle 2, it is small, lightweight and such a clear screen. I had 2 books waiting for me and they were downloaded. Unfortunately I have to go get dog food for my doodle, didn't want to leave the house till UPS came, then I will come home and read!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Chad Winters said:


> That's a good question, do I have to charge the PW before first use?


It should arrive with at least a partial charge. And you can still play with it while it's plugged in.


----------



## Meemo

Muddypawz said:


> Good luck! lol My tracking shows that mine hasn't budged from Louisville.
> 
> I've got a question about importing my collections,.....anyone. I thought my PW2 would arrive today and I'd transfer everything over then deregister my old PW before giving it to my son tomorrow. However, since it looks like it won't arrive till tomorrow now, will my collections still remain "in the cloud" if I unregister my PW or should I wait till the new one arrives and I transfer everything over before deregistering it?


All collections remain in the Cloud. I can still see Collections from Kindles I don't even own anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Update:

So, it left Louisville at 2:08 and got to Lexington -- still in Kentucky -- at 3:36.  And then left there at 3:55.

Maybe they put it on a truck to Lexington to catch a plane?

More likely they put it on a truck to Alexandria -- Lexington is definitely 'on the way' -- and I'll see it tomorrow.  The 'promise' date and time hasn't changed, but it's looking less and less likely.


----------



## Koi

Well blow me down and shivver me timbers.  Tracking still says it'll have to be tomorrow, but UPS guy just set it with care on my front doorstep.  Its GORGEOUS.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Koi said:


> Well blow me down and shivver me timbers. Tracking still says it'll have to be tomorrow, but UPS guy just set it with care on my front doorstep. Its GORGEOUS.


This happened some last time to folks too. . . . . . . . I wonder if my tracking is just really really behind?  That'd be nice.


----------



## Koi

Fingers crossed for you, Ann!


----------



## kansaskyle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Update:
> 
> So, it left Louisville at 2:08 and got to Lexington -- still in Kentucky -- at 3:36. And then left there at 3:55.


Mine left Louisville at 4:01 PM. Guess it took longer to load the plane to Texas. Still showing delivery on Wednesday.


----------



## crisandria

Just got mine a little while ago.  Met UPS at the end of my sidewalk.  LOL.  I love it, I had the first paperwhite and I loaded just about the same amount of books on this one and it just seems speedier thru the menu's. 

Still have to deregister my old one and pack it up to ship to Mom.


----------



## Muddypawz

Meemo said:


> All collections remain in the Cloud. I can still see Collections from Kindles I don't even own anymore.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Meemo

Every time a truck-like vehicle passes my house, my heart goes pitter-patter. Even though I know it's still early for UPS to be on my street. Just read through the User's Guide. Ready any time now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's here!!!  Got home about half an hour ago and it was on the door step! (I checked the tracking while we were out, about 2:30, and it wasn't delivered yet.)

Opening it now....

Gee, it looks just like my old one. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for those of you who haven't received theirs yet!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee, Betsy, based on your avatar, it's a lot bigger than I thought it'd be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gee, Betsy, based on your avatar, it's a lot bigger than I thought it'd be.


Two things: I got the 8.9" model  and it's still in the box. There's a LOT of packing. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's the original PW on the left photobombing the pic...










Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MsScarlett

Snow (Paper)White has been out for delivery since 7:30 AM.  Now that I am home, I am sitting here tapping my foot! lol  Maybe in the meantime I should work on reading the books I have checked out from the library because those have to be read and returned before I can really immerse myself in reading on the new PW.


----------



## kansaskyle

I received an email from Amazon stating they would refund me the shipping charge due to a "mechanical issue with our shipping carrier's aircraft or truck".  That saves me a phone call to customer service at least.

Enjoy your new toys for those that came in today!


----------



## BK

My PW was shipped from Ontario, California (I'm in Atlanta, and my orders usually ship from Louisville -- go figure!) via UPS. Latest tracking scan showed it in South Carolina.. Delivery date is Oct. 2 by 8 pm.

So excited about upgrading from a K2, which has been adopted by my mom.

Fun reading reports from you guys who opted for one-day delivery! Keep the details coming!


----------



## bordercollielady

Yay!  Just got home from work and there in the shade (thank you UPS man..)  was my new Paperwhite!!   Time to charge it and then hopefully it can download all the stuff I delivered to it!   Review coming later!

One thing - when I turned it on - zero light spots at the bottom!  Looking good!


----------



## Muddypawz

kansaskyle said:


> I received an email from Amazon stating they would refund me the shipping charge due to a "mechanical issue with our shipping carrier's aircraft or truck". That saves me a phone call to customer service at least.
> 
> Enjoy your new toys for those that came in today!


Sadly I got the same email. At least they were gracious enough to issue the credit for us.


----------



## larryb52

well initial thought is a very nice upgrade, the screen is whiter and no issues and the print is slightly blacker, I would say its a cleaner look than PW1 . I have only played a little with the software adds but everything looks very good and well done...


----------



## chocochibi

I also got the email from Amazon saying mine would be here tomorrow because of the UPS problem and that they were refunding shipping charges. I think it's actually pretty nice they're doing that, they could have blown it off since it was caused by UPS.


----------



## loonlover

Mine left Louisville at 3:17PM.  I'm sure it won't be delivered until tomorrow and since our normal delivery time is around 4PM looks like I'll have some time to kill tomorrow doing housework.  I won't know if Amazon will automatically refund the one day charge until Intinst gets home as it'll go to his e-mail.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I, too, got the delayed/we'll refund email. Not unexpected, but disappointing nevertheless.

Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drew0020

Just got mine to replace a Paperwhite 1. I have a defective screen. 1 pinhole on the bottom right and a 1/4" mark on the lower right of the screen near the % read indicator. Very disappointed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks,

I'm going to move the questions about using the PW2 to a new thread; other people may have the same questions and might not come to this thread. Thanks for understanding.

If you had a question here and don't see it anymore, or have a question you want to ask, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,163766.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Anita

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's not like I'll be completely kindleless until it arrives. If it doesn't make it by this evening it's, at worst, a "First World Dissapointment".


Thank you for helping me keep it in perspective Ann 

My paperwhite was not delivered and apparently never even received by the carrier (Prestige) 

I called Amazon and was promised I'd have my Paperwhite by Thursday at the latest........I'm a bit bummed. This is not the first problem I have had with Prestige. Sometimes they deliver several doors away or not at all, but I am not sure where the fault lies this time....it may not be with Prestige at all given that their website was updated twice to show the package wasn't rec'd and Amazon was really quick to say they were sending another one.......

I will live vicariously through those who have received theirs and try to be patient 

Edited to add: now my orders page has been updated with a new order for the Paperwhite (with no charges) and an estimated delivery date of *October 16* ! This new development makes me very unhappy indeed.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drew0020 said:


> Just got mine to replace a Paperwhite 1. I have a defective screen. 1 pinhole on the bottom right and a 1/4" mark on the lower right of the screen near the % read indicator. Very disappointed.


Bummer! Have you contacted Kindle CS?

Betsy


----------



## Koi

Anita said:


> Edited to add: now my orders page has been updated with a new order for the Paperwhite (with no charges) and an estimated delivery date of *October 16* ! This new development makes me very unhappy indeed.....


----------



## drew0020

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bummer! Have you contacted Kindle CS?
> 
> Betsy


Yes I did. They are sending a new one but if anyone bothered to turn on the screen this could have been avoided. If the second one is bad I'm keeping the Paperwhite 1. The light is better on the 2, but I don't notice the speed or contrast difference.


----------



## Toby

I'm so happy for those that already got their kindles. This morning I was wondering if I should have paid for Prime 1 day shipping. I looked out the window at 1 point this morning & saw a UPS Truck go down the street.   I debated the merits with myself, free ship - getting it tomorrow, or $3.99 - getting it now! Then, I was reading this thread at work. Laughing to myself at times & gasping with horror when 2 times, kindles were lost for 1 person & then now having to wait until mid-Oct to get their kindle. Then, I also said almost outloud that I hated the person that got theirs on Sept 30, I think, with only Prime 2 free ship, like mine. Then, as I was leaving work, I had a poweful urge to go to the post office to see if they would release my kindle. Oh, did I say that I was at the post office earlier in the afternoon to send back a package. I was there, right at the post office that was holding my kindle hostage since 8:03AM today. They had all day to deliver it. Mh kindle is sitting there al by itself, lonely, with the battery draining, waiting for me, it's mother to take care of it. It's in the dark, imprisioned in it's box, waiting to be born, er, to surprise me with it's awesomeness. Why hadn't I just paid for 1 day shipping!     Never again, I say. Never again. Stay tuned to the happy screams & hugs I give my new kindle tomorrow.


----------



## gstvsn

drew0020 said:


> Just got mine to replace a Paperwhite 1. I have a defective screen. 1 pinhole on the bottom right and a 1/4" mark on the lower right of the screen near the % read indicator. Very disappointed.


I just got mine tonight and I also have a "pinhole". On the phone with customer service now getting a replacement. So disappointed . Replacement will be here on Thursday. Bummer.


----------



## Toby

Oh no! I'm sorry that the both of you got defective kindles. I hope you get good ones as a replacement.


----------



## northofdivision

gstvsn said:


> I just got mine tonight and I also have a "pinhole". On the phone with customer service now getting a replacement. So disappointed . Replacement will be here on Thursday. Bummer.


wow, sorry about the pinhole. what does it look like and where it is on the screen? did you see it immediately? amazon is great with speedy replacements so hopefully you'll have it within the next few days.


----------



## Okkoto86

Thats a shame, I was really hoping amazon would get a handle on the pinhole issues, I hope mines ok.  I payed for the one day shipping but never got it, thats ok, ill get it tomorrow lol.  "First world problems"


----------



## sparklemotion

Anita said:


> Thank you for helping me keep it in perspective Ann
> 
> My paperwhite was not delivered and apparently never even received by the carrier (Prestige)
> 
> I called Amazon and was promised I'd have my Paperwhite by Thursday at the latest........I'm a bit bummed. This is not the first problem I have had with Prestige. Sometimes they deliver several doors away or not at all, but I am not sure where the fault lies this time....it may not be with Prestige at all given that their website was updated twice to show the package wasn't rec'd and Amazon was really quick to say they were sending another one.......
> 
> I will live vicariously through those who have received theirs and try to be patient
> 
> Edited to add: now my orders page has been updated with a new order for the Paperwhite (with no charges) and an estimated delivery date of *October 16* ! This new development makes me very unhappy indeed.....


Aw I'm sorry.  I will say, Prestige are notorious for having delivery issues. I used to deal with them and they were simply the worst.


----------



## drew0020

northofdivision said:


> wow, sorry about the pinhole. what does it look like and where it is on the screen? did you see it immediately? amazon is great with speedy replacements so hopefully you'll have it within the next few days.


My pinhole is on the right bottom third of the screen. It's mostly noticeable with a dark background. It looks like a tiny circle that is much brighter than the rest of the screen. My other issue is a bigger version of the pinhole. Almost a 1/4" bright line near the percentage at the bottom of the screen and very noticeable at all times.


----------



## gstvsn

drew0020 said:


> My pinhole is on the right bottom third of the screen. It's mostly noticeable with a dark background. It looks like a tiny circle that is much brighter than the rest of the screen. My other issue is a bigger version of the pinhole. Almost a 1/4" bright line near the percentage at the bottom of the screen and very noticeable at all times.


My pinhole is a tiny bright spot that almost looks like a speck of glitter-- very tiny, but very distracting. I saw it as soon as I took it out of the box and turned it on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

By the way, I meant to post the side-by-side in the side-by-side thread.  So I'm going to split these out and move them over there....
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,163757.0.html

Betsy


----------



## w5jck

FYI, several posters on MobileRead are reporting pin holes and other light issues too.


----------



## FearIndex

Congratulations all you guys on your new devices! I'm also on the pre-order list, but the international option which only ships on the 15th, so a couple of more weeks for me.

As someone disappointed in my PW1 and using a $69 Kindle 5 (which is great) with the official Amazon cover, I'm interested to see if a better implementation of the PW idea will push me over. I still have concerns that it might not be for me, too screen-like instead of the great e-ink experience I love, but we'll see. I'm genuinely looking forward to give it a go, since the PW otherwise has many things to like about it.

The lack of page turn buttons was in my mind a big no, but surprisingly last year that wasn't an issue for me with PW, I could live with touch only - although additional buttons to turn pages would be nice. If the touch is even improved in PW2, even better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Update on MY KindleWatch

So, it got to Baltimore around 2 a.m. and then left for Alexandria a little before 5 and arrived about an hour later.  As of 14 minutes ago as I type this, it is "out for delivery".  Woo Hoo.

Also, I had an email this morning saying they'd processed my shipping refund and checked my GC balance and, indeed they had. $4.23 which is the extra for 1 day shipping plus tax.  

I expect it will arrive while I'm at my class this morning.


----------



## loonlover

Mine is in Little Rock - scanned at 10:38 and 11:01 at the local carrier facility.  It apparently came by truck from Louisville, not air.  No e-mail received about a shipping refund.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

loonlover said:


> Mine is in Little Rock - scanned at 10:38 and 11:01 at the local carrier facility. It apparently came by truck from Louisville, not air. No e-mail received about a shipping refund.


If the original promise was for yesterday, you should send them an email and just request it politely. The WILL refund the $3.99 (plus tax, if any). Look at the email you got when it said it shipped for the date; the one on the orders page can change as circumstances do but an email you got on Sunday or Monday will not have done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Update on MY KindleWatch
> 
> So, it got to Baltimore around 2 a.m. and then left for Alexandria a little before 5 and arrived about an hour later. As of 14 minutes ago as I type this, it is "out for delivery". Woo Hoo.
> 
> Also, I had an email this morning saying they'd processed my shipping refund and checked my GC balance and, indeed they had. $4.23 which is the extra for 1 day shipping plus tax.
> 
> I expect it will arrive while I'm at my class this morning.


Yay, Ann!!!!


----------



## loonlover

Ann in Arlington said:


> If the original promise was for yesterday, you should send them an email and just request it politely. The WILL refund the $3.99 (plus tax, if any). Look at the email you got when it said it shipped for the date; the one on the orders page can change as circumstances do but an email you got on Sunday or Monday will not have done.


The original promise was for yesterday - in fact tracking still shows a delivery date of 10/1. I'm just waiting until Intinst gets up. All our Kindle purchases are through his account.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Mine's out for delivery. I got an email refunding the $3.99, but it totally freaked me out because it said something about "damaged in shipping"! But I think they just had to select a reason for the refund and "didn't arrive on time" apparently wasn't a choice for whoever put through the refund.


----------



## etexlady

After languishing in Memphis for two days, mine arrived in Shreveport at 4:00 pm yesterday.  The estimated delivery date is today.  It should get here.  Fedex is horrible about updating their tracking site so who knows, it may already be in my town and out for delivery.


----------



## Cardinal

Mine has gone from an estimated delivery date of October 16th to shipping now, it is suppose to arrive on Friday.

I'm on Kindle Watch!


----------



## Muddypawz

Mine's "Out for Delivery", too, and my grandson's field trip was cancelled so I get to stay home and await  the UPS truck's arrival with open arms!  lol

Patience is just not one of my strongpoints when it comes to new gadgets.


----------



## northofdivision

went home from work "feeling sick" to go wait for my  ups truck driver. #priorities


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Home from class.  Kept checking for a text saying my PW2 had been delivered, but never got one.

And. . .when I got home. . . . it hadn't.

So still waiting. . . . . UPS guy usually shows between 2 and 4 anyway. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Home from class. Kept checking for a text saying my PW2 had been delivered, but never got one.
> 
> And. . .when I got home. . . . it hadn't.
> 
> So still waiting. . . . . UPS guy usually shows between 2 and 4 anyway. . . . .


*tapping foot on Ann and everyone else's behalf!*

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Still waiting.

So I'll go watch what TiVo recorded last night.

And. . .. I have chocolate.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not actually tapping for ON Ann.

Just wanted to clarify.

Betsy


----------



## GBear

I'm pulling for you, Ann! (However, once it arrives my support may turn to jealousy.) C'mon, UPS!!!


----------



## northofdivision

Arrived. First thought: A black USB cord!!! This is a welcome addition. From a person who hates white cords like iphone and ipad cords, its a very welcome change!>turned on the screen and there are some dust particles which will possibly make me return it for another but the screen looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!. 365 days of hoping for a screen update from pw1 and i'm horribly impressed initially.


----------



## loonlover

Still waiting impatiently. UPS still not showing it is out for delivery. I think I am better off having II surprise me as he did with my previous 2 Kindles. Did get the one day shipping charge refunded through an e-mail request.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

arrived a little bit ago. . . .charged it. . . . . . nice!


----------



## GBear

Ann in Arlington said:


> arrived a little bit ago. . . .charged it. . . . . . nice!


Congratulations, hooray for you, Ann!


(Now I'm jealous)


----------



## loonlover

Finally arrived;  I've connected to WiFi and now I know what I'll be spending my time doing tonight.  It does look good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

GBear said:


> Congratulations, hooray for you, Ann!
> 
> 
> (Now I'm jealous)


In that case, I hope yours arrives a day later than it's supposed to as well.


----------



## GBear

Ann in Arlington said:


> In that case, I hope yours arrives a day later than it's supposed to as well.


I'm jealous because I haven't even ordered one! I'm relying on the generosity of at least one of the many people to whom I've dropped hints about my November birthday. Meanwhile, I just have to vicariously enjoy the happiness of the lucky KBoarders who are receiving what sounds like a wonderful new gadget.

Despite my jealousy, I'm looking forward to your impressions of your PW2.


----------



## sparklemotion

northofdivision said:


> Arrived. First thought: A black USB cord!!! This is a welcome addition. From a person who hates white cords like iphone and ipad cords, its a very welcome change!>turned on the screen and there are some dust particles which will possibly make me return it for another but the screen looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!. 365 days of hoping for a screen update from pw1 and i'm horribly impressed initially.


Do the dust particles show as black specks under the screen? That is what I had on my first one. I like the black USB cord too.


----------



## northofdivision

yeah, its between the e-ink layer and the capacitative layer. i can only see it with the light turned all the way up which i did just to spot imperfections initially. i'll always read around level 10 so its not noticeable in those conditions. the screen is really fantastic.


----------



## Sunnie

I'm one of (the only?) cheap peeps here who doesn't have Prime, and refused to pay for delivery, but ordered the very first morning after they were announced....

Just got my notice that my Khaleesi shipped today, and will arrive on Tuesday!

:: happy dance ::

Yes, I'm THAT GOOD at delayed gratification.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sky n Surf said:


> I'm one of (the only?) cheap peeps here who doesn't have Prime, and refused to pay for delivery, but ordered the very first morning after they were announced....
> 
> Just got my notice that my Khaleesi shipped today, and will arrive on Tuesday!
> 
> :: happy dance ::
> 
> Yes, I'm THAT GOOD at delayed gratification.


Yay! And kudos for being strong...

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters

I got mine, I love the light and the touchscreen and the new options, but I think my KK text was a little crisper


----------



## laurie_lu

Chad Winters said:


> I got mine, I love the light and the touchscreen and the new options, but I think my KK text was a little crisper


Agreed. But for me, the convenience of not having to rely on an external light source in dark rooms is worth the lack of crispness. Hubby doesn't seem as annoyed with me when he is trying to sleep and I am reading in the dark. The light source isn't so disruptive into the rest of the room.


----------



## MsScarlett

I have several tiny little pinholes at the bottom of my screen.  I noticed one right away on the start up screen.  They are not glaringly obvious, but I am OCD enough that I can't "unsee" them and I kept getting distracted looking at them or for them.  So, I chatted with CS last night and I have a new one to be delivered tomorrow.  CS was super easy to deal with.  

But other than that, it was lovely!


----------



## teralpar

Chad Winters said:


> I got mine, I love the light and the touchscreen and the new options, but I think my KK text was a little crisper


I feel the same way about my K-Touch. I compared it with my new PW2 yesterday, and the fonts on the Touch are darker and little more crisp.


----------



## Toby

Mine came earlier today by USPS at around 10:15AM. Found it on the step outside the door. Yay! I did not have to go to work today, so immediately opened the box. Saw the black cord, & thought that they gave me the cord to the Fire instead of the kindle. I do like this cord better as it appears to be sturdier & thicker. Then, I put in my info. which was very easy. I saw some of the books that I had already sent prior to getting the kindle. Then, I tried to see which of my books, with a limited licence would download. Those that didn't, I deleted from my PW1. Got ready to go out. Tonight, I spent time downloading those books on my new kindle.

Impression : I have not had time to test out the features yet. The true test will be reading in the dark tonight when I go to bed. My 1st reaction, with the light turned up was how white the screen was. I love that. I had thought that the PW1 was going to look like the PW2 when it came out last year. I never was crazy about the greyish color of older kindles & the PW1, when the light was low, but it was not a big deal to me, as long as I could read. I still wish that this PW2 had more font sizes & the ability to make the font bolder.
What I did notice was that when I turned on the PW & was following along, I saw a statement to the effect that this was the first PW display. Isn't this the PW2? Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> What I did notice was that when I turned on the PW & was following along, I saw a statement to the effect that this was the first PW display. Isn't this the PW2? Can someone enlighten me?


Yes, that surprised me, too. The exact same screen was on the first PW (I know as I reset my PW1 to factory settings). Seems like an oversight on something built into the initial software, which seems unbelievable. I would have thought they would say something about it being the new and improved screen.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Meemo said:


> All collections remain in the Cloud. I can still see Collections from Kindles I don't even own anymore.


You can see collections in the Cloud?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> You can see collections in the Cloud?


Yes, when you go to the Cloud, and select "Import Collections," it will show you all the collections that have been saved to the Cloud. In my Kindle for iPhone app, it shows every collection I've ever had, I think. But the collections shown on my PW are fewer.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I think that is when you import collections to a kindle, you can pick from devices one doesn't own anymore. I think they keep them all somewhere. The collections that is. 

I haven't tried to import collections in a while, but I have changed them many times and I have been using the same name for the kindles and every time I got a new one, I just carried that name over. So if they store them all there will be a mess for me to find on my next kindle I guess.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Chad Winters said:


> I got mine, I love the light and the touchscreen and the new options, but I think my KK text was a little crisper


Do you still have your KK? Can you do a side by side comparison? I still have mine, if I order a new PW I can do a side by side.

We did a side by side with my KK and 4 PWs and text/font didnt seem to be an issue but that may not have been our focus...or noticeable enough to catch our attention.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

In the early reviews and here, I see people discussing the 'whiteness' of the screen. 

Do we still have the e-ink screen where that softness was so different from a computer screen? So much easier on the eye?

I am probably going to upgrade with a trade in but I will also try to do a side by side at a Best Buy or other retail outlet and compare  first (not a great setting with flourescent lighting but it was illuminating the last time I did it for the original PWs....ha, pun intended!)


----------



## northofdivision

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> In the early reviews and here, I see people discussing the 'whiteness' of the screen.
> 
> Do we still have the e-ink screen where that softness was so different from a computer screen? So much easier on the eye?
> 
> I am probably going to upgrade with a trade in but I will also try to do a side by side at a Best Buy or other retail outlet and compare first (not a great setting with flourescent lighting but it was illuminating the last time I did it for the original PWs....ha, pun intended!)


This sounds ridiculous but bring a hoodie to best buy and flip it around. It's how you can get a sense of the lighting on the PW. The lighting is off white (sepia-like) on the lower levels which i prefer because it feels more like a paperback. i've been reading the new pw2 in the pitch dark for the past hour and its very soft on my eyes and the lighting is incredibly very even. I had 7 pws and they all didn't work for me in the dark cause my eyes saw splotches.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

northofdivision said:


> This sounds ridiculous but bring a hoodie to best buy and flip it around. It's how you can get a sense of the lighting on the PW. The lighting is off white (sepia-like) on the lower levels which i prefer because it feels more like a paperback. i've been reading the new pw2 in the pitch dark for the past hour and its very soft on my eyes and the lighting is incredibly very even. I had 7 pws and they all didn't work for me in the dark cause my eyes saw splotches.


Oh good and I can get shot out in the parking lot! LOL just kidding.

The things we do for our Kindles!

I use my original PW at level 13 and dont seem to have to change it for any lighting conditions...including total dark while camping. and yes...easy on the eyes.


----------



## FearIndex

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Do you still have your KK? Can you do a side by side comparison? I still have mine, if I order a new PW I can do a side by side.
> 
> We did a side by side with my KK and 4 PWs and text/font didnt seem to be an issue but that may not have been our focus...or noticeable enough to catch our attention.


I don't have many pictures, but in text form last year I reported on my PW1 screen comparisons to most other Kindles:

$69 Kindle 5/$79 Kindle 4: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.msg1921055.html#msg1921055 (Image: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.msg1921108.html#msg192110
Kindle 3 Keyboard: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.msg1921549.html#msg1921549
Kindle 2: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,129956.msg1923663.html#msg1923663

The conclusion was that from Kindle 3 upwards, progressively, every Kindle generation was much darker/crisper in text than Kindle PW, which is quite light and soft.

So far it seems from online reports and pictures that PW2 is an improvement over PW1, but can it still reach the level of Kindle 3 Keyboard? Let alone the inky blackness of $69 Kindle 5?


----------



## Kevin B. Leigh

Got mine last night, some how 4 hours of my life disappeared, I'm such a nurd. (not that that a bad thing)


----------



## wholesalestunna

How many of you that got the new Paperwhite 2 are also owners of the first Paperwhite?  Is it worth the money?


----------



## LauraB

I had an email in my inbox this morning that the paper white 3G is available for preorder. I got one without special offers and with free prime two day shipping it says I'll get it on release day. When I checked one day shipping it gave the same date delivery. Looks like the cases fit from the present paper white I have. I haven't decided if I want a new case. What I don't like about the special offers ( I bought out on my current pw) is that when you open Amazon case you have to swipe to read. I don't know why it bothers me, but it does. I like to open it and be on the page I was reading.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

wholesalestunna said:


> How many of you that got the new Paperwhite 2 are also owners of the first Paperwhite? Is it worth the money?


I did -- and I know there are several of.

'Worth the money' is subjective, of course, but here are my thoughts.

I will be trading in (Kindle Trade In Page) my first PW which will help offset the price. When the new one was announced my first response was, "I don't see anything I really _need_ to have. And, on the whole, having had it for half a day, I'd say that's probably true.

That said, I did do a very specific side by side comparison -- same lighting, same book, same page, same light level, same font setting, etc. And the new PW text is definitely darker and sharper. In fact, that observation surprised me a bit as I always thought my first PW's screen was just about perfect.

So. There's that, for what it's worth.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

wholesalestunna said:


> How many of you that got the new Paperwhite 2 are also owners of the first Paperwhite? Is it worth the money?


Unlike Ann, I didn't notice the text being much darker - and I just reset my PW1, so no more comparing. I was comparing for only a short time last night before cooking dinner. Looking closely at letters, the text does look just a little crisper (less fuzzy). The background is just slightly lighter with the kindle lights turned all the way down. For me, the biggest improvement was the light. I saw slight green and pink blotches when using the PW1 light in a dark room. I'm thrilled for that to be gone. I also occasionally saw shadowing (is that the word we've been using to describe it?) where you can sometimes see what was previously on the screen, like a hint of the screensaver image when I'm on home screen, or a hint of the home screen when I go to a book. PW2 has none of that.

The other things are software which may (or may not) eventually be implemented on the PW1: the vocab thing (I used to go the dictionary and highlight words I didn't know, so I could look them up later), the ability to once again be able to jump forward or back by chapters and preview the page before jumping, and also being able to have page numbers in the bottom left rather than location.

It is worth the money for me, but I also pounced on a very good trade in price from Amazon for my PW1 (assuming they follow through on the promise - I'm putting it in the mail today).


----------



## Chad Winters

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Do you still have your KK? Can you do a side by side comparison? I still have mine, if I order a new PW I can do a side by side.
> 
> We did a side by side with my KK and 4 PWs and text/font didnt seem to be an issue but that may not have been our focus...or noticeable enough to catch our attention.


Yes my wife now uses the KK (finally, she always refused before but has now read 2 books!)
Its minor but I can tell that the text looks a little blurrier on the PW, but its swamped in importance by the light and the other options. The KK looks dark and dingy now. I would not go back to the KK


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> The other things are software which may (or may not) eventually be implemented on the PW1: the vocab thing (I used to go the dictionary and highlight words I didn't know, so I could look them up later), the ability to once again be able to jump forward or back by chapters and preview the page before jumping, and also being able to have page numbers in the bottom left rather than location.


I think the PW1 may eventually see a software update that implements some of the features. But I think some of them may be unworkable given it has a slower processor. For reference, the PW1 has firmware version 5.3.8 and the PW2 is 5.4.


----------



## bordercollielady

wholesalestunna said:


> How many of you that got the new Paperwhite 2 are also owners of the first Paperwhite? Is it worth the money?


I definitely see an improvement. No more of the spotlights at the bottom of the screen and I find Helvetica sharper on PW2. PW2 is faster for me too but I had over 740 books on PW1 which may have impacted my PW1 performance. I love the new page flip option but maybe that will be available on the PW1. Bottom line is that it is definitely worth it for me.. plus I had approx. $45 in Discover rewards I applied to PW2 which made the price lower..


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> In the early reviews and here, I see people discussing the 'whiteness' of the screen.
> 
> Do we still have the e-ink screen where that softness was so different from a computer screen? So much easier on the eye?
> 
> I am probably going to upgrade with a trade in but I will also try to do a side by side at a Best Buy or other retail outlet and compare first (not a great setting with flourescent lighting but it was illuminating the last time I did it for the original PWs....ha, pun intended!)


Thanks Fear Index. I wasn't clear enough tho...I'm thinking more about the screen "color", rather than contrast, altho they are connected. And I never noticed a blurry font issue on my PW, I guess it didn't register with me.

I am seeing people describe 'whiteness' and even with lighting, there is still a softness to the original PW screen that is easy on the eye and one of the things I think we value in 'e-ink.' I am hoping the new one isn't trending towards tablet or computer screens and that harshness.


----------



## drew0020

wholesalestunna said:


> How many of you that got the new Paperwhite 2 are also owners of the first Paperwhite? Is it worth the money?


It's probably not worth it if you own the PW 1, but I will keep my PW2 as long as they can send me one without a defective screen. I got $120 for my PW1 in trade-in so it was worth it for me . I barely notice the differences though with the exception of the light at the bottom being much improved on the PW2.


----------



## bordercollielady

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I am hoping the new one isn't trending towards tablet or computer screens and that harshness.


I would not call the new PW screen harsh at all.. It is creamier than PW1 and not as stark a white. I am thinking that they responded to some input that the PW1 was too white. On the other hand neither is anything like a harsh back-lit screen which tires my eyes. As I am sitting here working at home on my HP laptop with dry tired eyes..


----------



## Muddypawz

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I am seeing people describe 'whiteness' and even with lighting, there is still a softness to the original PW screen that is easy on the eye and one of the things I think we value in 'e-ink.' I am hoping the new one isn't trending towards tablet or computer screens and that harshness.


The "whiteness" I see on this new PW2 is not a stark, glaring white like a tablet or computer screen but an even, opaque, creamy white - much more like a paperback page than the first PW's screen. I read for two hours on it and can attest to it's comfort on your eyes. My original PW had sort of a bluish, translucent screen (with the pink and green splotches) and while it was comfortable to read on, the uneven shading was distracting at times. I'd find my eyes darting to those areas rather than the words sometimes.

I really think you'd be pleased with the new screen.


----------



## laurie_lu

Isn't the change in color hue emitted onto the screen basically Amazon using warm toned LED bulbs this time around instead of cool toned LED bulbs?  Similar to the newish XMas tree LED bulbs that are warm vs. cool toned.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Thank you all for the feedback on the screen


----------



## Muddypawz

laurie_lu said:


> Isn't the change in color hue emitted onto the screen basically Amazon using warm toned LED bulbs this time around instead of cool toned LED bulbs? Similar to the newish XMas tree LED bulbs that are warm vs. cool toned.


I don't know for a fact but if I had to guess, I'd say yes. That's definitely the color temperature difference.


----------



## drew0020

My replacement came today but going to stay with my Paperwhite 1 as I don't much of a difference at all.


----------



## MsScarlett

I just got my replacement today and so far, so good. The screen is great and the lighting is much more even. Definite improvement over PW1. 

Bummer about everyone who is still having issues.  Hopefully you get it all straightened out!


----------



## gstvsn

I just got my replacement (first one had a pinhole). This one looks perfect!  I really like the creamier color of the screen and the evenness--no splotches at all. Yay!


----------



## backslidr

Officially on Kindle watch. Just shipped, getting it tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## kltmom

Just got mine delivered yesterday afternoon!  My first dedicated e-reader.  I've been reading on the iPad, iPhone, and Kindle Fire but this experience....the e-ink experience...is perfection to me.  The difference is like night and day between reading on my tablets or smartphone versus my Paperwhite.  I don't know why I waited so long to get an e-ink kindle.  I just love love love it!!!!


----------



## Muddypawz

klmom said:


> Just got mine delivered yesterday afternoon! My first dedicated e-reader. I've been reading on the iPad, iPhone, and Kindle Fire but this experience....the e-ink experience...is perfection to me. The difference is like night and day between reading on my tablets or smartphone versus my Paperwhite. I don't know why I waited so long to get an e-ink kindle. I just love love love it!!!!


I agree with everything you said about e-ink Kindles. Congrats!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

klmom said:


> Just got mine delivered yesterday afternoon! My first dedicated e-reader. I've been reading on the iPad, iPhone, and Kindle Fire but this experience....the e-ink experience...is perfection to me. The difference is like night and day between reading on my tablets or smartphone versus my Paperwhite. I don't know why I waited so long to get an e-ink kindle. I just love love love it!!!!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Cardinal

Mine is out for delivery.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cardinal said:


> Mine is out for delivery.


Yay!


----------



## backslidr

Cardinal said:


> Mine is out for delivery.


I just checked. Mine, too. Hope they come early!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

klmom said:


> Just got mine delivered yesterday afternoon! My first dedicated e-reader. I've been reading on the iPad, iPhone, and Kindle Fire but this experience....the e-ink experience...is perfection to me. The difference is like night and day between reading on my tablets or smartphone versus my Paperwhite. I don't know why I waited so long to get an e-ink kindle. I just love love love it!!!!


Woohoo!!!! Yay, klmom!

And can't wait to hear how the rest of you like yours!

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

drew0020 said:


> My replacement came today but going to stay with my Paperwhite 1 as I don't much of a difference at all.


None of the new features (besides screen and faster speed) had strong enough appeal? I'm curious.


----------



## bordercollielady

klmom said:


> Just got mine delivered yesterday afternoon! My first dedicated e-reader. I've been reading on the iPad, iPhone, and Kindle Fire but this experience....the e-ink experience...is perfection to me. The difference is like night and day between reading on my tablets or smartphone versus my Paperwhite. I don't know why I waited so long to get an e-ink kindle. I just love love love it!!!!


Yes you will read more and longer without getting tired eyes.. due to the front-lit screen.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Hmmmm there is a very light box fromAmazonfor my hubby here. I am hoping it is my PW2 really early but it is probably tennis string.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MamaProfCrash said:


> Hmmmm there is a very light box fromAmazonfor my hubby here. I am hoping it is my PW2 really early but it is probably tennis string.


PW's have been shipped just in their kindle box -- unless shipped with other items.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He ordered it as a gift and would have checked that box on Amazon so that I couldn't see what it was. Alas, it was a silicone cupcake pan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MamaProfCrash said:


> He ordered it as a gift and would have checked that box on Amazon so that I couldn't see what it was. Alas, it was a silicone cupcake pan


Cupcakes for everyone!

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

He uses them for smoking chicken thighs. Very yummy.


----------



## Kathy

Just got home from a business trip and my new PaperWhite was waiting for me. My first one was great with no flaws. This one is also great. Not much difference but I do think the text is bolder which I like. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## Chad Winters

MamaProfCrash said:


> He uses them for smoking chicken thighs. Very yummy.


Recipe!! Recipe!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kathy said:


> Just got home from a business trip and my new PowerWhite was waiting for me. My first one was great with no flaws. This one is also great. Not much difference but I do think the text is bolder which I like. So far I'm loving it.


Yeah, Kathy!

Betsy


----------



## backslidr

It finally came. Much more of an improvement than I thought it would be. Very nice!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

My paperwhite arrived. It is charging but it won't turn on. Is the power button screen a filmor the actual screen? It is light and pretty and small and I want to play


----------



## Meemo

After you turned it on with the power button, did you swipe at the bottom of the screen to unlock it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MamaProfCrash said:


> My paperwhite arrived. It is charging but it won't turn on. Is the power button screen a filmor the actual screen? It is light and pretty and small and I want to play


MPC--

I had to press and hold mine to get it to come on. In effect, do a restart. I held it for about 30 seconds.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I restarted it. The directions did not say to swipe so I had not tried that. Books and collections are loaded. I think I am in love


----------



## Meemo

MamaProfCrash said:


> I restarted it. The directions did not say to swipe so I had not tried that. Books and collections are loaded. I think I am in love


I just realized - it actually may not say to swipe if you don't have Special Offers. Not sure (since mine does - says "Swipe to open" in tiny letters at the bottom).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Iff MPC's is like mine, it was on the screen with a  diagram that showed how to charge it, I think.  I couldn't get that screen to change by pressing the power button, which is what I recall doing with my other devices?

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Yup. Mine showed how to charge and where the power button was. We thought that the screen was a sticker/film thing because the power button did nothing even when the charging light was on. I finally held the power button for 30 seconds and it rebooted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, that's what I had to do, too.

Betsy


----------



## Silly Writer

I'm still hovering over the buy button and have a question. Does the PW2 put your books on a shelf where you can see the covers? Can you have a favorite shelf like on the Fire? I put all my currently reading and TBR next there on the Fire for ease access, as I'm usually reading 2 or more at the same time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

L.L. Akers said:


> I'm still hovering over the buy button and have a question. Does the PW2 put your books on a shelf where you can see the covers? Can you have a favorite shelf like on the Fire? I put all my currently reading and TBR next there on the Fire for ease access, as I'm usually reading 2 or more at the same time.


You have the choice of cover mode or list mode. List mode looks just like older kindles. Cover mode does have cover images but in black and white of course.

It doesn't work the way the favorites do on a Fire. But you can make collections. When sorting by collections the 'cover' for a collection isn't very nice -- there's nothing _wrong_ with it, it's just boring and not particularly appealing -- but once you're in it, of course you'd see the book covers.


----------



## laurie_lu

I thought I'd post some pictures of my perfect PW2 in its new 'FINTIE' case. This case is extremely light weight. It has the has the auto on/off feature. It folds back completely flat and the bezel is completely protected. It's so comfortable to hold. The best part is that it was under $10. 

http://www.amazon.com/Fintie-Paperwhite-All-New-Resolution-Next-Gen/dp/B009S2CWX4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1381184454&sr=8-5&keywords=fintie+case+paperwhite


----------



## Sunnie

Got mine, has the spotlighting pretty bad...enough that the bottom third of the printed word changes color from white to a creamy beige color...so it's annoying.

New one on its way.  Pray it's better.  I've already paid for an expensive Oberon.


----------



## Toby

Nice cover.


----------



## Toby

Sorry about defective PW.


----------



## Sunnie

thanks.  Hopefully the new one will be fine.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Handsome cover! And great price. I'd like something like that, but with an easel type support (or be able to read the PW2 in landscape mode.)


----------



## Linjeakel

KBoarders, I'd like to state here and now, for the record, that IT'S. ALL. YOUR. FAULT!

After a month of dithering about whether I _really_ needed get a PW2 and if I did, whether to get a 3G or wi-fi only, I have succumbed to all the juicy descriptions of new features. *sigh* My wi-fi only PW2 will be arriving tomorrow - on UK release day.

I'm very nervous about getting a non-3G model for the first time ever, but that extra £60 (  that's nearly enough for a Baby Kindle!) just seemed like one indulgence too far.

So, now, with my K2 and K3 off living the good life in new homes, I will be left with a DX, a KTouch, a PW1 and now a PW2 (not to mention both sizes of Fire HD). What? A girl needs to have backups, right? 

Anyway, Betsy and Ann said that, as a Mod, it's my _duty_ to keep up with all the new models. So there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yay, Linda!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda, it was your duty.


Yay!!!!

Betsy


----------



## FearIndex

Linjeakel said:


> KBoarders, I'd like to state here and now, for the record, that IT'S. ALL. YOUR. FAULT!


I genuinely read that at first as KHoarders. (Looking at that pile of Kindles...)

That's us. 

Congratulations on all the new Kindles!


----------



## drew0020

Sky n Surf said:


> Got mine, has the spotlighting pretty bad...enough that the bottom third of the printed word changes color from white to a creamy beige color...so it's annoying.
> 
> New one on its way. Pray it's better. I've already paid for an expensive Oberon.


I've tried 4 Paperwhite 2's. I have yet to see a screen without pinholes. I will probably wait out the PW2, because there are obviously production issues. I can handle dust specks on the screen, but that pinholes are really bothersome especially since I use the light.

I hope you have better luck!


----------



## Sunnie

don't think I could handle a pin hole.  If I wasn't an OCD Virgo, could probably handle the spotlighting.  We'll see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## Toby

Congrates Linda! You should see my pile.


----------



## Sunnie

My replacement PW2 is PERFECT!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sky n Surf said:


> My replacement PW2 is PERFECT!
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

My mom's PW2 arrived this morning, I set it up for her and we checked the screen and compared it with my PW1.
I'm envious, I was perfectly happy with my PW but hers is really on another whole level, and the screen is absolutely *perfect*.

If I hadn't bought mine just this January...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Seleya said:


> My mom's PW2 arrived this morning, I set it up for her and we checked the screen and compared it with my PW1.
> I'm envious, I was perfectly happy with my PW but hers is really on another whole level, and the screen is absolutely *perfect*.
> 
> If I hadn't bought mine just this January...


_Pppfffftt!! _ that was 10 months ago!


----------



## sparklemotion

drew0020 said:


> I've tried 4 Paperwhite 2's. I have yet to see a screen without pinholes. I will probably wait out the PW2, because there are obviously production issues. I can handle dust specks on the screen, but that pinholes are really bothersome especially since I use the light.
> 
> I hope you have better luck!


Yes, same here. Between 2 of mine, a friend's, and the display models, all have had pinholes. Pretty pathetic really.


----------



## Seleya

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> _Pppfffftt!! _ that was 10 months ago!


Lol, giving the number of enablers on this board I should know better than write a post like that one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seleya said:


> Lol, giving the number of enablers on this board I should know better than write a post like that one.


Now that you're published, you need a current Kindle for testing, you know. It's a rule. 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

You could use this excuse. I will buy the PW2 just because. Then buy it. Then get it & be very happy that you did.


----------



## FearIndex

My international order on PaperWhite 2 from Amazon.com is "Shipping Now". The international orders start shipping today, October 15th.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, FearIndex!

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22

I wasn't going to upgrade.  

I was perfectly happy with my Paperwhite from last year.  
And then I read the trade-in thread, and realized I could trade in my old Paperwhite and my old Touch that no one uses, and rationalized that I wouldn't have to buy a new case, and, and ... I'm now waiting for my new Paperwhite.   

Ordered yesterday, and I just checked the status~

Package has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - October 15, 2013 9:02:03 AM 

Due to arrive on Thursday.


----------



## Toby

Yay, now, you have the excitement of waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Sunshine!



Betsy


----------



## Scarlet-Fire

I wasn't going to upgrade but after seeing I could trade-in my original PW and K4 for a decent price I decided to go ahead and do it. My PW2 came today and all I can say is I have absolutely no regrets about doing the upgrade. I like the screen on the new PW so much better than the original. While not a deal breaker, I found the stage lights effect at bottom of the old kindle somewhat distracting and mine also had a little of the color blotches issue. I happy to report the PW2 has almost completely eliminated the stage lights effect and I don't see color blotches at all. Additionally, I find the warmer color of the screen much more pleasing and easy on the eyes than the the bluish screen of the original. The new screen is almost linen in color like you would find in a physical book.

I read several reviews that said the new PW was great but not enough of an improvement to justify upgrading. Hogwash. The new PW is what the Paperwhite should have been from the start. It took Amazon a couple of tries but they finally got it right with the PW2. Well done.


----------



## Toby

I've said the same thing to other people, that this generation is what the first generation should have been for the PW.


----------



## CAR

We have two of the PW2s 3G W/O on order, and keep hoping Amazon will ship before Nov 5    After verifying they have good screens, we are going to donate our current PW's to some friends.  I hope to be able to compare and review the 4 PW's with pictures.  

btw: We got $41. discount on the two PW2's with a AARP discount.


----------



## Toby

You are in for a treat when you try out the flip feature, where you can skip pages or move wherever you want in the book. It's the most awesome feature that amazon has for the kindle.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Toby said:


> You are in for a treat when you try out the flip feature, where you can skip pages or move wherever you want in the book. It's the most awesome feature that amazon has for the kindle.


I do think it's great, I just wish the text in the pop-up window was a little bigger...


----------



## Toby

Yes, me too. Larger is better.


----------



## laughinggravy

SQuuuuueeeeeeeee count me in!  

Gosh I hope it is a good one because I travel a lot out of the UK and sending it back would be a real headache since it is arriving a few days before I return and I'll only be there for a couple of days! (Betsy, I didn't buy through the link here because I need to use .co.uk)

Anyhoo, I'm sure it'll fine! I do still have a twinge of regret that I didn't get the 3G, I really would have liked to have WikiP when out and about (very definitely dumb phone person here!). But couldn't really justify it.

So, now I have to wait until the 30th, when I get back. I do hope it all goes ok. My PW1 is a really good one, screen is great (third time lucky), but the blueish tone bugs me and my mum loved it. It has one pinhole that is only visible when the good old Amazon tree appears and since I never see that, I couldn't care less. So I'll give it to her, and give myself the PW2 as a reward for  all my extra freelance hours.

Of all the electronic stuff I have (not much, desk top for work, iPOD4 and a very basic phone) it's only my PW that I would grab in a house fire (empty house scenario!). Dog, then PW then passport  

I gabbling, it's been a long day. Goodnight all


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I do think it's great, I just wish the text in the pop-up window was a little bigger...


The text in the pop up window is based on the size font you have set. So if you want bigger text in the pop up, set you font size up.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Ann in Arlington said:


> The text in the pop up window is based on the size font you have set. So if you want bigger text in the pop up, set you font size up.


True, but the text in the popup will always be smaller than the font size you've selected on the page. I think it would have been smarter if they had made the text size in the popup match the text size you have on the page. The only reason I can think of for them not to do that is that, the way it is now, the pages look the same (just shrunk) as you saw them while you were reading. So if you're looking for something that you remember being near the bottom of a page, several pages back, it will still be in that position. Whereas if they changed the fontsize for the popup, the text would be rearranged.

It's relatively minor, just interesting.


----------



## DD

CAR said:


> We have two of the PW2s 3G W/O on order, and keep hoping Amazon will ship before Nov 5  After verifying they have good screens, we are going to donate our current PW's to some friends. I hope to be able to compare and review the 4 PW's with pictures.
> 
> btw: We got $41. discount on the two PW2's with a AARP discount.


How does one go about getting the AARP discount? Is there a special link?


----------



## CAR

On the AARP discount webpage, the buy up to 2 Kindles and get 10% off each coupon. 

http://discounts.aarp.org


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

CAR said:


> On the AARP discount webpage, the buy up to 2 Kindles and get 10% off each coupon.
> 
> http://discounts.aarp.org


Can you use that with an Amazon gift card (isnt that what you get back for a trade-in?)


----------



## CAR

You could use a Amazon gift card.  But you have to be a AARP member to use the coupon.  When you select the coupon it comes up with a list of Kindle devices you can order. After that it brings you to the Amazon website to complete the order. 

Sent from my Samsung S4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think I saw at the bottom of the page that you can join AARP for $16 right now?  So if your discount will be more than that, it might be worth joining just to use the coupon.  Which is probably the point...

Betsy


----------



## DD

Thank you.  Found the AARP discount and ordered a PW2 3G.  Due to arrive on Nov. 5.  I just have to see one for myself and decide if I like it.


----------



## Sandpiper

More of us who pre-ordered 3G on Kindle watch now?  Scheduled delivery is this Tuesday, November 5.    Finally.


----------



## Sandpiper

I'm getting anxious.  It's still just sitting there.  I want to see "SHIPPED".  I want my Kindle NOW -- even though I got my Fire HDX 7" just a few days ago.  I need another Amazon box with the smile addressed to me.


----------



## 1131

I got an email from Amazon about my paperwhite today. They were telling my payment was declined. About once a year (okay 2 - 3 times a year) I lose my credit card. It's always in the house some place and I always find it even if it does take a year or two. So I cancel it and get a new one. It's not a big deal except....

I didn't change my payment method for my paperwhite  

No big deal, I did this on my 1st paperwhite and my fire last year. I updated my information and if it works like it always does, I'll still get my paperwhite on Tuesday except...

I didn't see the email for 2 days. That won't make a difference. They still have time. They know how to move those things out of there, they'll get it to me on time. The good news is, they started getting the paperwhites ready for shipment.


----------



## Trophywife007

The delivery date is for this Tuesday, but they haven't shipped it yet?  I'm waiting impatiently here -- (insert icon - arms akimbo, looking askance, foot tapping.)


----------



## ayuryogini

Sandpiper said:


> I'm getting anxious. It's still just sitting there. I want to see "SHIPPED". I want my Kindle NOW -- even though I got my Fire HDX 7" just a few days ago. I need another Amazon box with the smile addressed to me.


I'm in the same exact boat!!!

I hope delivery is Nov 5, they have that listed as the release date. Does it usually arrive that same day?
I'm hoping so. Amazon knows how we all get antsy if our packages don't arrive early.


----------



## Sandpiper

In my orders, it says delivery estimate is Nov. 5.  So I'm expecting it that day.  Feel quite certain it will be.  Could Amazon surprise me tomorrow?    Probably not.


----------



## ayuryogini

Sandpiper said:


> Could Amazon surprise me tomorrow?


Fingers crossed!


----------



## DD

I got a SHIPPED email overnight!  Estimated delivery tomorrow, Nov. 5!


----------



## Sandpiper

Nothing has changed on my orders.  A cover for my new Fire is also supposed to be delivered tomorrow.  That too still says "Not Yet Shipped".  I'm not far from Whitestown, IN distribution center so things can be shipped at somewhat the last minute to make delivery date.  There's going to be a DC in Kenosha, WI.  Still not paying tax in Illinois.


----------



## stevene9

I got an email saying my PW2 has shipped.

Steve


----------



## Sandpiper

stevene9 said:


> I got an email saying my PW2 has shipped.
> 
> Steve


How far are you from a distribution center? My Fire cover shows "Preparing For Shipment". My PW2 order hasn't changed yet. Maybe because I'm comparatively close to a DC? They both show _estimated_ delivery date of tomorrow.


----------



## Trophywife007

Mine is still showing as not yet shipped -- they say they'll send an email when they do... if they don't send it today, I can't see how they'll get it here by tomorrow, which is when they estimate it'll arrive.  I think the closest center to me is in Nevada and I'm in central CA.  Boo hoo if it doesn't get here tomorrow!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Trophywife007 said:


> Mine is still showing as not yet shipped -- they say they'll send an email when they do... if they don't send it today, I can't see how they'll get it here by tomorrow, which is when they estimate it'll arrive. I think the closest center to me is in Nevada and I'm in central CA. Boo hoo if it doesn't get here tomorrow!


It probably will. . . . .sometimes the shipping info isn't posted until well after it's on its way. But, if not, contact them and they'll do something by way of recompense.


----------



## Sandpiper

Same here.  Still nothing has changed on my PW2 order.  Fire cover says "Shipping Now".


----------



## stevene9

Sandpiper said:


> How far are you from a distribution center? My Fire cover shows "Preparing For Shipment". My PW2 order hasn't changed yet. Maybe because I'm comparatively close to a DC? They both show _estimated_ delivery date of tomorrow.


I don't know. Amazon is building a center about 20 minutes from me, but I don't think it is finished yet. I don't know what distribution center has been used for my orders.

Steve


----------



## Pushka

I received the email about 20 hours ago, and that the shipment has left the facility in Kentucky, but that hasn't changed for 20 hours. It is being shipped to Florida.  But the order itself still says "pre-ordered".  And my credit card has been debited. Still saying november 5th delivery.


----------



## Sandpiper

Looked at my credit card on-line.  Charge for cover AND PW2 are pending as of today.  Pending = pinged?  So tomorrow?


----------



## Sandpiper

I keep checking. Still no change on PW2 order. _But Fire cover is back to "Not Yet Shipped"._ What is going on?


----------



## Sandpiper

I was looking at my e-mail on my new Fire -- my PW2 has shipped!!  Guaranteed delivery tomorrow.    And Fire cover now says Preparing For Shipment again.


----------



## Trophywife007

I got the notice that mine has shipped and is guaranteed to arrive tomorrow.  Yay!!  Doing the happy dance here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay for new Kindles!  Happy Dance!

Betsy


----------



## 1131

Forgetting to change my credit card info pushed my delivery date back to the 6th.  
That's an estimated delivery date instead of guaranteed date. It's already shipped so hopefully that will be the date I get it. Happy for everybody who's getting their paperwhite on the 5th.


----------



## DD

Out for delivery!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!

I love Kindlewatch!

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper

I got it this morning.  I've been reading on it.    And I'm just back from the Post Office.  My PW1 and an Oberon cover I bought from wmdarling are now on their way to my BFF.  

I don't know what -- something's been going on at Amazon with the Fire over I ordered.  Didn't come today.  I guess in the next day or two.


----------



## Trophywife007

"Out for delivery"


----------



## DD

She just arrived and I love, love, love her!  What a difference from the PW1. Perfect screen. Perfect lighting. I'm so-o-o glad I took the plunge and tried this one!


----------



## Trophywife007

I just happened to check the front door even though the doorbell hadn't rung and it was there.  Yippee!  It's so cool!  We compared it to Mr. 007's PW1 and we both think the contrast is much improved with less blotchiness -- actually, no blotches on PW2.  Now he wants one, too.  

Happy camper here!


----------



## stevene9

I got 2 other packages from Amazon, but no PW. I hope it's on a separate delivery truck, because I always get my Amazon deliveries by now. It's like I'm all dresed for the party, but no party to go to.

Steve


----------



## ayuryogini

Mine is due to arrive tomorrow. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Toby

Sandpiper, you did not say if you like the kindle, only that you have been reading on it. Well, I'm waiting.....do you like it?

Congrates to everyone getting their new PW's. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just ordered a PW2....I had been planning to order the 3G version because I wanted to be able to use Wikipedia lookup while traveling, but after using my ipad Air on the DC trip, it is light enough that I probably am not going to take my eInk Kindle with me anymore on most trips, at least when going by air. So that kills my argument for needing the 3G.

I arguably oughta be satisfied with my PW1 and be done with it, but the easier footnote viewing and page skimming look useful. And I don't mind the idea of more even lighting and faster page turns,though I'm not content with my PW1 on those features. If I was going to get a new PW, I thought about getting 3G anyway, but I decided that I should save the seventy bucks, especially since this is a highly optional and unnecessary purchase anyway!

So my new PW2 will be here Wednesday, soon after I am home to greet it! Now I'll just keep my fingers crossed that I'll be satisfied with the screen!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Claw!!!

Did seeing some in person here help you make the decision?

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Claw!!!
> 
> Did seeing some in person here help you make the decision?
> 
> Betsy


I should have taken that opportunity and tried out the features I'm interested in, but sadly I wasn't even thinking about it till AFTER the meet!


----------

